# Mr Bee ha acquistato il 48% del Milan per 480 milioni di euro



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 48% del Milan in cambio di 480 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.


Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno

A seguire tutti i dettagli

*AGGIORNAMENTO:*

*Ecco il comunicato Fininvest:*
"L’ipotesi di accordo che verrà dettagliatamente esaminata prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui farà capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisirà invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%”.

*La dichiarazione di Berlusconi:* "Ho trovato l'investitore nelle ultime 24 ore? Sì, sembra che sia possibile. Naturalmente però mantengo la maggioranza e la carica di presidente. C'è la possibilità che qualcuno che conosca bene i mercati asiatici possa sviluppare l'utilizzazione del brand commerciale del Milan in quei mercati. Mihajlovic mi ha fatto una ottima impressione ottima, una persona di livello. Non solo competente per quanto riguarda il calcio, ma anche di grande polso e con cui è possibile anche mantenere un confronto. Ibra? Abbiamo parlato di molte cose. L'età avanzata non mi consente di ricordare tutto. Non ci credete? Beh, nemmeno io... (ride)".

Secondo Bellinazzo, entro 6/12 mesi il club verrà quotato sul mercato asiatico.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Giugno 2015)

Benvenuto Mr Bee


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi
> 
> A seguire tutti i dettagli


Giornata storica.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi
> 
> A seguire tutti i dettagli



*Alciato: 47% del Milan a mister Bee... 470 milioni... Punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi... Ufficiale il 9 giugno*


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi
> 
> A seguire tutti i dettagli



credo poi acquisiranno la maggioranza


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi
> 
> A seguire tutti i dettagli



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, stappooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi
> 
> A seguire tutti i dettagli




Incredibile. Tutti pensavano che Mr Bee non ci sarebbe riuscito.


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato: 47% del Milan a mister Bee... 470 milioni... Punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi... Ufficiale il 9 giugno*



benvenuto Mister Bee!!!


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Se tutto fosse veroooo staseraaaaaaaaaaaaa non oso immaginare cosa combinerò!!!!


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1928]Reblanck[/MENTION] ti aspetto per festeggiare. Da oggi dobbiamo volerci tutti più beneeeee


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Avrei preferito la maggioranza ma vabbè dai, sono contento così. È ovvio che la quota, col tempo, si trasformerà in una quota di maggioranza, ci vorrà un po', non escluderei anche più di un annetto ma prima o dopo succederà e nel frattempo potremmo immediatamente avere liquidità per fare un mercato decente(decente, non faraonico), il che farebbe assumere tutt'altra luce anche all'ingaggio di Mihajlovic. Daje.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Oddio non ci credo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato: 47% del Milan a mister Bee... 470 milioni... Punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi... Ufficiale il 9 giugno*



Piango. Piango. Di gioia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato: 47% del Milan a mister Bee... 470 milioni... Punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi... Ufficiale il 9 giugno*



Sono troppo felice!!! Un abbraccio ideale a tutti, anche a chi non ci ha MAI creduto!!! Risorgeremo ragazzi, risorgeremo!!!


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

mamma mia non ci credo, sono troppo felice


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...





Dai che forse svoltiamo.


----------



## S T B (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...



finchè non c'è l'ufficialità non ci credo! E poi voglio sapere quanto avremo a disposizione per il mercato...


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Ahahahahhah dai! Adesso speriamo bene!

L'importante è che ci sia qualcuno di serio (perchè Mr Bee sembra essere una persona seria) che metta un freno a tutti i teatrini. Ed il 47% è comunque una quota molto elevata.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il più bel topic che si poteva aprire.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...



Evviva.. è una quota importante. Berlusconi vuole lasciare dopo 30 anni secondo me e magari con uno scudetto


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhah dai! Adesso speriamo bene!
> 
> L'importante è che ci sia qualcuno di serio (perchè Mr Bee sembra essere una persona seria) che metta un freno a tutti i teatrini. Ed il 47% è comunque una quota molto elevata.



Dobbiamo tornare ai vertici ovunque.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Dai dai....adesso aspettiamo teeeee!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhah dai! Adesso speriamo bene!
> 
> L'importante è che ci sia qualcuno di serio (perchè Mr Bee sembra essere una persona seria) che metta un freno a tutti i teatrini. Ed il 47% è comunque una quota molto elevata.


Ha speso per la metà del Milan quanto Thohir ha speso per tutta l'Inter, più o meno. Ci perde soltanto lui a scappare, quindi confido ciecamente nella sua serietà.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> finchè non c'è l'ufficialità non ci credo! E poi voglio sapere quanto avremo a disposizione per il mercato...



Dire il budget di mercato è una cosa da non fare MAI, ti prendono tutti per il collo.


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhah dai! Adesso speriamo bene!
> 
> L'importante è che ci sia qualcuno di serio (perchè Mr Bee sembra essere una persona seria) che metta un freno a tutti i teatrini. Ed il 47% è comunque una quota molto elevata.



Quoto. Per iniziare bene così.

Dobbiamo tornare ad essere il *MILAN*!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...




Mr.Bee 




Benvenuto! 






Secondo me Alciato in questo momento si starà...


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

Come avevo previsto, minoranza per poi avere una maggioranza in 3 anni. Qui addirittura in 24 mesi, ancora meglio.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato: 47% del Milan a mister Bee... 470 milioni... Punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi... Ufficiale il 9 giugno*





Aspetto il 9 a festeggiare, ma ho tutto un movimento dentro pronto ad esplodere (e non è squaqquera  )


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Benvenuto. Si apre una nuova era. Un doveroso Grazie al presidente Berlusconi che finalmente ha venduto.


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...


Non ci speravo più, sono contentissimo!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Evviva.. è una quota importante. Berlusconi vuole lasciare dopo 30 anni secondo me e magari con uno scudetto


A questo punto sto pensando che può essere... con i soldi di Bee cercherà di rivincere qualcosa, lui se ne prenderà tutto il merito, dopodiché mollerà definitivamente la società.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Giugno 2015)

Evviva. Sapevo che non mollava. Bee riporta il Milan dove merita!!!!


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...



Benissimo. È un salto nel vuoto,ma andava fatto. Abbiamo vivacchiato per troppo tempo.
Adesso speriamo in un primo calciomercato di livello.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhah dai! Adesso speriamo bene!
> 
> L'importante è che ci sia qualcuno di serio (perchè Mr Bee sembra essere una persona seria) che metta un freno a tutti i teatrini. Ed il 47% è comunque una quota molto elevata.



Infatti è davvero tanto. Poteva finire pure peggio conoscendo il nano. 

Mi sarei preoccupato con tipo 20/25 o 30 che non valgono nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Che liberazioneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Principe (5 Giugno 2015)

Grazie a a Silvio berlusconi spero che mr.bee faccia Almeno la meta' del suo predecessore.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

spero che adesso potremo evitare di sentirci spacciare Niang e Bertolacci come rinforzi


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

*Laudisa: Il #Milan sarà al 47% di mr #Bee: nelle casse del ub 450 mln è un progetto triennale con #Berlusconi ancora in sella*


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Giugno 2015)

Piangooooooooo


Ibra adesso un po' ti sogno!!!


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Adesso bisogna fare i fuochi sul mercato. Non ci sono più giustificazioni.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Felice se fosse vero....ma personalmente non mi piace il gioco di SINISA...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Io comunque credo che questo accordo fosse già stato raggiunto da tempo.


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto. Si apre una nuova era. Un doveroso Grazie al presidente Berlusconi che finalmente ha venduto.



Giusto sempre grazie a chi ci ha portato sul tetto del mondo e benvenuto a chi ci deve far tornare lì.
Comunque alla faccia del Bee spettacolare e sempre davanti le telecamere.
Questa volta ha fatto tutto in sordina e chiuso in velocità supersonica.


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2015)

Sto tremando dalla gioia ragazzi....


----------



## Petrecte (5 Giugno 2015)

Adesso la missione di Bee deve essere quella di far fuori il geometra ..... 
Un grazie di cuore a chi ci ha preso in tribunale e portati nell' olimpo del cacio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io comunque credo che questo accordo fosse già stato raggiunto da tempo.


Ora che è arrivata l'ufficialità sì, era tutto già deciso, Berlusconi non è mai stato in bilico. Questi affari non possono essere in bilico per definizione, Bee l'avrebbe saputo sin dal principio qualora Berlusconi non avesse voluto mollare in alcun modo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso bisogna fare i fuochi sul mercato. Non ci sono più giustificazioni.



Una grande prima impressione è fondamentale per Bee. Sono abbastanza fiducioso.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

Comunque si in effetti mi aspetto un comunicato ufficiale della società. Il 9 giugno è quella famosissima serata UEFA con premiazioni di cui si parlava tanto?


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Attenti a ringraziare Berlusca perchè ha ancora la maggioranza 

Questo è un grandissimo giorno. Ora vogliamo i top player.

Secondo voi Sinisa rischia?


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso bisogna fare i fuochi sul mercato. Non ci sono più giustificazioni.



bisogna assolutamente puntare alla Champions immediatamente


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente LIBERI


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Ah, ripetiamo. Speriamo che il Gallo di ritorno da Berlino trovi nel suo ufficio un thailandese campione del mondo di Muay Thai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Adesso la missione di Bee deve essere quella di far fuori il geometra .....



Quoto, è il prossimo obiettivo!

Ma ora festeggiamo!


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Giugno 2015)

Aspettiamo che sia ufficiale per stappare, con questi non si può mai sapere un colpo di coda


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

Da notare come Sky e Gazzetta abbiano dato la notizia dopo le _ultimissime_ news "sull'incontro del secolo"....spero che da ora in poi il vento possa cambiare.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

GRAZIE NOSTRO SALVATORE!

Ora torniamo a vincere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Attenti a ringraziare Berlusca perchè ha ancora la maggioranza
> 
> Questo è un grandissimo giorno. Ora vogliamo i top player.
> 
> Secondo voi Sinisa rischia?


Non stenterei a credere che il suo ingaggio sia avvenuto col consenso dello stesso Bee.


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Giugno 2015)

Sto piangendo.


----------



## Isao (5 Giugno 2015)

Sono commosso e pieno di speranza come non lo ero ormai da troppo tempo


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

ora chiudete la ferita del 2012 e riportateci Thiago ed Ibra!
tanto per cominciare...


----------



## Dany20 (5 Giugno 2015)

Ora fuori i soldi. L'anno prossimo vogliamo vincere!


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ora che è arrivata l'ufficialità sì, era tutto già deciso, Berlusconi non è mai stato in bilico. Questi affari non possono essere in bilico per definizione, Bee l'avrebbe saputo sin dal principio qualora Berlusconi non avesse voluto mollare in alcun modo.



Mr Bee dopo gli incontri di fine aprile-inizio maggio si era esposto troppo per poi rimanere senza nulla in mano.


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Il #Milan sarà al 47% di mr #Bee: nelle casse del ub 450 mln è un progetto triennale con #Berlusconi ancora in sella*



Soluzione perfetta, anche perchè in questo modo saremmo tutelati nel caso Bee si dimostrasse un ciarlatano. 3 anni di test dove la squadra dovrà per forza essere valorizzata. Quindi ottimo ragazzi. C'è stata la svolta. Aspettiamo l'ufficialità!


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, ripetiamo. Speriamo che il Gallo di ritorno da Berlino trovi nel suo ufficio un thailandese campione del mondo di Muay Thai.



Meglio ancora: Paolo Maldini con questa faccia


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Il #Milan sarà al 47% di mr #Bee: nelle casse del ub 450 mln è un progetto triennale con #Berlusconi ancora in sella*



Progetto triennale.. 

Come ho detto, Berlusconi vuole lasciare da vincitore. Scudetto l'anno prossimo e magari Champions l'anno dopo. Si perché se costruisci una squadrone, il Milan torna a giocarsela per l'Europa.


----------



## Principe (5 Giugno 2015)

Comunque a sto punto chi è l'allenatore ? Io pensi non il Serbo.


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Meglio ancora: Paolo Maldini con questa faccia



Godrei come un maiale!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Giugno 2015)

Finché non se ne andrà Galliani, Silvio terrà la maggioranza. 
Sono contento del 47% ma di certo non stappo niente. Lo avrei fatto solo con la maggioranza. 

P.S. L'altro 53% lo prenderanno sicuro i cinesi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mr Bee dopo gli incontri di fine aprile-inizio maggio si era esposto troppo per poi rimanere senza nulla in mano.


Appunto, come ho sempre detto, se arriverà l'ufficialità(ed è arrivata), allora vorrà dire che è stato già tutto fatto da tempo, non oggi 5 giugno ma già dall'anno scorso probabilmente. Questi sono affari che vanno veramente per le lunghe, perché ci sono troppe scartoffie da riempire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Il #Milan sarà al 47% di mr #Bee: nelle casse del ub 450 mln è un progetto triennale con #Berlusconi ancora in sella*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Progetto triennale..
> 
> Come ho detto, Berlusconi vuole lasciare da vincitore. Scudetto l'anno prossimo e magari Champions l'anno dopo. Si perché se costruisci una squadrone, il Milan torna a giocarsela per l'Europa.



Mi sembra una cosa ragionevole e mi sta benissimo.
Adesso fuori i denari.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Comunque a sto punto chi è l'allenatore ? Io pensi non il Serbo.



Ragazzi ma dov'è il comunicato ufficiale? Io lo lascio in frigo lo spumante..ne ho viste troppe..


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Sportmediaset ancora non riporta nulla.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (5 Giugno 2015)

Non ci credo ancora, stappooooo


----------



## Doctore (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Progetto triennale..
> 
> Come ho detto, Berlusconi vuole lasciare da vincitore. Scudetto l'anno prossimo e magari Champions l'anno dopo. Si perché se costruisci una squadrone, il Milan torna a giocarsela per l'Europa.



Vi prego non mi dovete illudere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

SportMediaset non aggiorna.. qualcuno dia l'ossigeno a Pellegatti!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ho detto, Berlusconi vuole lasciare da vincitore. Scudetto l'anno prossimo e magari Champions l'anno dopo. Si perché se costruisci una squadrone, il Milan torna a giocarsela per l'Europa.



Non impariamo mai.
Berlusconi vuole lasciare con i conti a posto. E' l'unica cosa che gli interessa, altro che Champions.


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset ancora non riporta nulla.



buon segno.


----------



## majorletters (5 Giugno 2015)

piango come un bambino.. vi voglio bene a tutti


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Ecco il xchè di tutti i rinnovi a scadenza BLOCCATI....se si firma secondo me cambia parecchio in questa società!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Comunque a sto punto chi è l'allenatore ? Io pensi non il Serbo.


Questo affare non si è chiuso oggi ma è stato chiuso mesi e mesi fa, quindi Bee già sapeva che sarebbe entrato in società, quindi Bee avrà dato il suo consenso anche per Mihajlovic. Non avrebbe davvero alcun senso muoversi senza il consenso del nuovo socio.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> SportMediaset non aggiorna.. qualcuno dia l'ossigeno a Pellegatti!



Suma.

Ordine.

"Sto mr. Bee nessuno l'ha invitato".


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo affare non si è chiuso oggi ma è stato chiuso mesi e mesi fa, quindi Bee già sapeva che sarebbe entrato in società, quindi Bee avrà dato il suo consenso anche per Mihajlovic. Non avrebbe davvero alcun senso muoversi senza il consenso del nuovo socio.


quoto tutto


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

VIA le mele marce, VIA i succhiasoldi
#SAVEACMILAN oggi più che mai!

Si torna a vincere, volemossebene!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo affare non si è chiuso oggi ma è stato chiuso mesi e mesi fa, quindi Bee già sapeva che sarebbe entrato in società, quindi Bee avrà dato il suo consenso anche per Mihajlovic. Non avrebbe davvero alcun senso muoversi senza il consenso del nuovo socio.



Infatti, io penso che il nuovo tecnico sarà annunciato con il nuovo socio.


----------



## markjordan (5 Giugno 2015)

io dico che arriva emery , annuncio il 9 , forse con ibra


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Giugno 2015)

ma quindi ora come funziona, dovranno spiegare anche a lui il motivo di rinnovo dei vari bonera?


----------



## Principe (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo affare non si è chiuso oggi ma è stato chiuso mesi e mesi fa, quindi Bee già sapeva che sarebbe entrato in società, quindi Bee avrà dato il suo consenso anche per Mihajlovic. Non avrebbe davvero alcun senso muoversi senza il consenso del nuovo socio.


Avrei preferito emery a questo punto , comunque da parte Mia da Ora in avanti Aspetto il giorno Di ridere in faccia ai gobbi maledetti , non so quanto ci vorra' ma Aspetto quel giorno .


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

i 120 milioni di euro per Ancelotti e il tentativo per quest'ultimo alla luce di tutto ciò mi sento di dire che fosse reale.


----------



## Marilson (5 Giugno 2015)

giornata storica, complimenti a tutto lo staff del forum per l'incredibile lavoro svolto in questi mesi


----------



## Isao (5 Giugno 2015)

Ci siamo appena svegliati da un incubo. Ora non voglio la champions. Voglio solo un progetto serio, gente interessante e come obiettivo la vittoria sempre!


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Ahahhahahah ma ora Suma che ha detto peste e corna di Mr Bee?


----------



## Snake (5 Giugno 2015)

molto bene, sempre creduto fosse l'unica reale pista. Immagino che adesso nessuno farà più lo spiritoso su Alciato, vero tramezzani, ciccio ordine, roio e compagnia bella? è la sua grande vittoria, grandissimo scoop.


----------



## Principe (5 Giugno 2015)

Sky: in 2 anni maggioranza a Mr. Bee.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma quindi ora come funziona, dovranno spiegare anche a lui il motivo di rinnovo dei vari bonera?



Me lo sto chiedendo anch'io, Bee non penso vorrà farsi fregare da Galliani, peccato che di calcio credo che capisca meno di zero.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, come ho sempre detto, se arriverà l'ufficialità(ed è arrivata), allora vorrà dire che è stato già tutto fatto da tempo, non oggi 5 giugno ma già dall'anno scorso probabilmente. Questi sono affari che vanno veramente per le lunghe, perché ci sono troppe scartoffie da riempire.



Ma dov'è sta ufficialità? io non trovo nulla di ufficiale..


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

Adesso via con gli investimenti. Ibra, Thiago, Verratti e Jackson Martinez e sarei soddisfatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Suma.
> 
> Ordine.
> 
> "Sto mr. Bee nessuno l'ha invitato".



Alciato pare stia correndo nudo per le strade di Berlino, l'hanno arrestato!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma dov'è sta ufficialità? io non trovo nulla di ufficiale..


Ufficiosità, pardon...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahhahahah ma ora Suma che ha detto peste e corna di Mr Bee?




adesso passerà dal "Grazie bresidende" al "Glazie plesidente"


----------



## Heaven (5 Giugno 2015)

Che gioia! Non posso crederci!

Siamo tornati


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

*Entro 24 mesi maggioranza a BEE*


----------



## Serginho (5 Giugno 2015)

Direi che Alciato lo ha messo dove non batte il sole a parecchi ridolini


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Emery secondo me alla fine rinnova con il Siviglia, ma Mihajlovic va bene lo stesso.
L'importante è che cambi qualcosa...GRAZIE BEE!


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> VIA le mele marce, VIA i succhiasoldi
> #SAVEACMILAN oggi più che mai!
> 
> Si torna a vincere, volemossebene!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> molto bene, sempre creduto fosse l'unica reale pista. Immagino che adesso nessuno farà più lo spiritoso su Alciato, vero tramezzani, ciccio ordine, roio e compagnia bella? è la sua grande vittoria, grandissimo scoop.



Ancelotti ed ora Bee. 2 su 2


----------



## bargnani83 (5 Giugno 2015)

kymera ha scritto:


> adesso via con gli investimenti. Ibra, thiago, verratti e jackson martinez e sarei soddisfatto.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Adesso via con gli investimenti.* Ibra, Thiago, Verratti* e Jackson Martinez e sarei soddisfatto.



il PSG non sarebbe molto d'accordo  se ne prendiamo 2 su 3 sarebbe un impresa


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ufficiosità, pardon...



Ok...con questi pagliacci non vale nulla aspetto l'ufficialità a festeggiare..


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

Infront + Doyen + Bee-Rlusconi=====>Ibra, Kondogbia, Darmian, Verratti ecc. ecc.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Giugno 2015)

Mihajlovic dovrebbe essere l'allenatore anche con l'arrivo di Bee,vero? Spero di si.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

siamo tutti sicuri che l'allenatore sarà sempre Mihajlovic?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic dovrebbe essere l'allenatore anche con l'arrivo di Bee,vero? Spero di si.



su questo nutro ancora qualche dubbio.Non mi meraviglierei se la Doyen ci portasse Emery


----------



## URABALO (5 Giugno 2015)

Il grazie a Berlusconi è d'obbligo per gli irripetibili e gloriosi 30 anni con lui al timone.
Per l'altro grazie aspetterei un po' di tempo per vedere in quali mani ci lascia.
A me Mr Bee dopo un primo approccio tutt'altro che convincente mi ha conquistato fin dal suo primo sbarco a Milano del mese scorso,però ovviamente ora dalle parole bisogna portare i fatti.
A questo punto a giochi conclusi la curiosità più grande è sapere chi sono le cordate dietro a Mr Bee.
Qualcosa è già uscita fuori nelle settimane precedenti,adesso con l'accordo in tasca sapremo davvero quanto potente è o non è il thailandese col suo gruppo di finanziatori.
Intanto penso che con questi 400 e passa milioni Berlusconi è già in grado di sostenere in prima persona una campagna acquisti estiva con i fiocchi(Ibra,Kondongbia....).


----------



## folletto (5 Giugno 2015)

Sono contento ma ho un pò "paura" di questo Bee.........speriamo bene


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> siamo tutti sicuri che l'allenatore sarà sempre Mihajlovic?



Non si chiude un affare così in 2 ore.


----------



## Principe (5 Giugno 2015)

Comunque Avra la maggioranza entro 2 anni ergo fossi uno juventino o un interista inizierei a preoccuparmi .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

*Su Twitter l'hashtag #MrBee ha surclassato quella della finale CL. Il web sta letteralmente impazzendo!*


----------



## Principe (5 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> siamo tutti sicuri che l'allenatore sarà sempre Mihajlovic?



Secondo me no .


----------



## walter 22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ok...con questi pagliacci non vale nulla aspetto l'ufficialità a festeggiare..



.


----------



## Principe (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Su Twitter l'hastag #MrBee ha surclassato quella della finale CL. Il web sta letteralmente impazzendo!*



Conoscendo Berlusconi io penso lo abbia fatto apposta .


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Su Twitter l'hastag #MrBee ha surclassato quella della finale CL. Il web sta letteralmente impazzendo!*



Se ne sono accorti anche a Sky e in Gazzetta


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Su Twitter l'hastag #MrBee ha surclassato quella della finale CL. Il web sta letteralmente impazzendo!*



Bee.

Mi sembra un bel personaggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Su Twitter l'hashtag #MrBee ha surclassato quella della finale CL. Il web sta letteralmente impazzendo!*


Secondo me, dato che Berlusconi è un megalomane, l'ufficialità la daranno domenica se la Juventus vincerà la Champions, altrimenti resterà per martedì


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Giugno 2015)

Spero che sia tutto vero.Ma intento vorrei sapere dove sono finiti tutti quelli che dicevano che il Milan non vale 1 miliardo di Euro.
Se non li vale il Milan quei soldi...Il nome,il blasone,il numero di campioni e di palloni d'oro avuti,i trofei internazionali etc etc..Contano eccome...E' questo quello che ha valore,che fa prendere valore ad un marchio.Altrimenti il sarebbe uguale a un PSG qualunque!

Comunque Bee mi piace parecchio come persona,almeno leggendo le sue vecchie interviste...Spero che sia tutto vero!Il 47% è tanto!Avrà comunque la sua parola.

Inizio anche a pensare che il Milan ci abbia realmente provato per Ancelotti!Mi pare di ricordare che a Bee piace molto Carletto...Forse hanno provato a prenderlo su direttiva di Bee,non ci sono riusciti e sono virati su Sinisa.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Su Twitter l'hashtag #MrBee ha surclassato quella della finale CL. Il web sta letteralmente impazzendo!*



Berlusconi e la comunicazione sono una sola cosa. L'uomo più mediatico al mondo.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bee.
> 
> Mi sembra un bel personaggio.



Barcellona e Juventus messe assieme non fanno ancora le Champions del Milan, solo da domani sera.
Noi siamo la storia, col Real Madrid.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Giugno 2015)

Ma è reale? No perché ancora mi sembra impossibile... Speriamo


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

A me fa un pò paura che ieri sia stato esonerato dal Guanghzou Cannavaro


----------



## forzaplus44 (5 Giugno 2015)

piango di gioia!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2015)

Storico

Ora ritorniamo ad essere il Milan però


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> A me fa un pò paura che ieri sia stato esonerato dal Guanghzou Cannavaro


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Siamo tutti felici per il cambio societario....ma il problema e' questo....Io essendo dello stesso campo di Mr Bee...vi dico una cosa...lui viene per fare soldi...per GUADAGNARE....se in 3-4 anni non si costruisce nulla che gli permetta di avere denaro ci ritroveremo con le chapet per terra....quindi guardiamo anche al futuro...non solo nell'imminente,che con 120 milioni di euro compriamo giocatori e poi ci ritroviamo a dover ricominciare tutto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

SportMediaset parla solo di accordo preliminare e che ci vorranno ancora settimane.. ma va beh, loro sono una fonte molto particolare perchè direttamente interessata.


----------



## Giangy (5 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente! Era ora! Avrei preferito tutto il Pachetto subito della società, ma va benissimo anche così, basta che tra un anno il nano si levi definitivamente dal Milan, ora concentriamoci per un ottimo mercato, non pretendo top player per ogni reparto, mi basta anche Thiago Silva, e Ibra


----------



## markjordan (5 Giugno 2015)

voglio vedere la faccia di rossi a topc24
dopo sinisa era verde ora minimo fucsia


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me Cannavaro viene a coprire la figura che ci manca da un po'...ovvero il DS


----------



## IlCigno (5 Giugno 2015)

Giornata storica, ora aspetto i fatti: una squadra SEMPRE competitiva. Non deve essere un episodio.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> SportMediaset parla solo di accordo preliminare e che ci vorranno ancora settimane.. ma va beh, loro sono una fonte molto particolare perchè direttamente interessata.



Ma come per Mihajilovic, se davvero è fatta (e credo di sì perchè lo stanno dicendo un pò tutti), le firme possono anche metterle dopo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Entro 24 mesi maggioranza a BEE*



L'unico insostituibile è il presidente (CIT)





Ah, i gufi da trattativa possono tornare sui blogghetti della loro squadra, quella valutata metà della nostra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma come per Mihajilovic, se davvero è fatta (e credo di sì perchè lo stanno dicendo un pò tutti), le firme possono anche metterle dopo.



Esatto, loro devono per forza seguire tutti i crismi della comunicazione ufficiale, ma quel che è successo dentro ad Arcore ormai è uscito.


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Incubo


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Bee è il verso che faranno gli juventini quando li rimetteremo a pecora


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Giugno 2015)

Quello che non capisco è perché puntare su Mihajilovic a sto punto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Siamo tutti felici per il cambio societario....ma il problema e' questo....Io essendo dello stesso campo di Mr Bee...vi dico una cosa...lui viene per fare soldi...per GUADAGNARE....se in 3-4 anni non si costruisce nulla che gli permetta di avere denaro ci ritroveremo con le chapet per terra....quindi guardiamo anche al futuro...non solo nell'imminente,che con 120 milioni di euro compriamo giocatori e poi ci ritroviamo a dover ricominciare tutto?


Se Bee non concluderà nulla ci rimetterà lui soltanto, sta sborsando mezzo miliardo di euro soltanto per la metà.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

Scusami, o sommo, se ho dubitato di TE


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Ruiu è moscio moscio


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se Bee non concluderà nulla ci rimetterà lui soltanto, sta sborsando mezzo miliardo di euro soltanto per la metà.



Non sono soldi suoi.....quindi....


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 47% del Milan in cambio di 470 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...


No va beh ho il pc da aggiustare e succede di tutto ahah detto questo aspetto l' ufficialita speriamo.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo non arrivi Cannavaro, veramente. Mihajlovic


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Bee è il verso che faranno gli juventini quando li rimetteremo a pecora







mandraghe ha scritto:


> Scusami, o sommo, se ho dubitato di TE



Portiamolo in trionfo e alziamolo al cielo per le orecchie come la Champions!


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Scusami, o sommo, se ho dubitato di TE



Quoto, in tanti lo abbiamo preso in giro ma lui ci ha preso


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma come per Mihajilovic, se davvero è fatta (e credo di sì perchè lo stanno dicendo un pò tutti), le firme possono anche metterle dopo.



Senza firme può succedere di tutto (Emery o Conte), ma sarebbe sgradevolissimo nei confronti di Mihajlovic, soprattutto visto che si è parlato di staff e di mercato, con decisioni già intraprese su consenso di Mihajlovic come l'addio di Tassotti.


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

*Alciato su Twitter:Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi restano. Previsti comunque un paio di innesti nella dirigenza*


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Senza firme può succedere di tutto (Emery o Conte), ma sarebbe sgradevolissimo nei confronti di Mihajlovic, soprattutto visto che si è parlato di staff e di mercato, con decisioni già intraprese su consenso di Mihajlovic come l'addio di Tassotti.


Ma non scherziamo, Miha è concordato con Bee e dojen


----------



## URABALO (5 Giugno 2015)

Aspettiamo di vedere le prossime mosse che più ci interessano(rinforzi per la squadra).
Però come si dice da sempre,nessuno spende 470 milioni per il 47% così a vanvera.
Se Mr Bee vorrà guadagnarci in questo progetto è lecito che lo pensi.
Ma nel calcio se si vuole appunto guadagnarci qualcosa come proprietario di un club sia in termini di immagine che a livello economico una sola è la via da intraprendere,ovvero i RISULTATI SPORTIVI:
Solo una squadra vincente può portare fama e una serie di introiti a chi la gestisce.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

in un Milan che deve vincere lo Scudetto e imporre il proprio gioco io francamente non ce lo vedo Mihajlovic (ma per carità è meglio di Cannavaro anni luce)


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Senza firme può succedere di tutto (Emery o Conte), ma sarebbe sgradevolissimo nei confronti di Mihajlovic, soprattutto visto che si è parlato di staff e di mercato, con decisioni già intraprese su consenso di Mihajlovic come l'addio di Tassotti.



Emery sarebbe arrivato, ma ha voluto rinnovare per riconoscenza.
Si è scelto Mihajlovic e verrà ufficializzato Mihajlovic che mi sembra la scelta migliore visto che dobbiamo giocare la serie A e lui ha già esperienza.
Di sicuro era tutto concordato...poi alcune logiche di mercato cambiano in base ai momenti, non tutto quello che viene programmato si realizza


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

ma qualcuno sa perchè il 9 per l'ufficialità?


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter:Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi restano. Previsti comunque un paio di innesti nella dirigenza*




Uno è Cannavaro al 100%


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter:Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi restano. Previsti comunque un paio di innesti nella dirigenza*



Uno è sicuramente Cannavaro.
Io dico ATTENZIONE a Seedorf.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter:Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi restano. Previsti comunque un paio di innesti nella dirigenza*



Galliani comunque farà le valigie dopo 24 mesi, sicuro.

Curioso di sapere quale sarà uno di questi nomi nuovi... ci sarà qualche speranza per Maldini? Il nuovo ruolo nella Major league proprio impedisce un suo ritorno?


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin,Moderatori di Milanworld,Utenti datati ed esperti,mi riferisco a voi: Ormai è fatta?Voi avete più esperienza di me...Le conoscete bene le trattative di mercato e non.C'è il rischio di una smentita clamorosa e di una presa in giro?Se si la percentuale quale sarebbe?Lo chiedo perchè sono strafelice da un lato,ma anche terrorizzato dall'altro.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, Miha è concordato con Bee e dojen



Più che concordato, secondo me sono stati informati della scelta, vista l'impossibilità di arrivare ad Ancelotti, il rischio di prendere Lippi (che forse non sarebbe stato accettato dalla piazza) e la decisione (che sembra definitiva) di Emery a continuare col Siviglia.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter:Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi restano. Previsti comunque un paio di innesti nella dirigenza*



Sarebbe perfetto Gattuso vice con Sinisa.. sarebbe tanta roba


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter:Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi restano. Previsti comunque un paio di innesti nella dirigenza*



Victor Dana e ?


----------



## milan nel cuore (5 Giugno 2015)

Via inzaghi e tassato ora Mr bee acquista il 47% del milan!!! È la settimana migliore che il Milan ci ha regalato negli ultimi 5 anni!!


----------



## rossonerodasempre (5 Giugno 2015)

Ora ci sono tutti i mezzi per riportare questa squadra ai vertici del calcio europeo, quì si è foraggiato e si è munto molto bene (per usare un'espressione di tendeza  )


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Victor Dana e ?



e Pippo Inzaghi


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Uno è sicuramente Cannavaro.
> Io dico ATTENZIONE a Seedorf.



Sarebbe perfetto Clarence, uomo di grande intelligenza e cultura, ma con Galliani è difficile
Cannavaro probabilissimo


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Uno è sicuramente Cannavaro.
> Io dico ATTENZIONE a Seedorf.



Potrebbero essere Sogliano e Maldini.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter:Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi restano. Previsti comunque un paio di innesti nella dirigenza*



.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> in un Milan che deve vincere lo Scudetto e imporre il proprio gioco io francamente non ce lo vedo Mihajlovic (ma per carità è meglio di Cannavaro anni luce)



Non è detto che Miha non sappia subito vincere..Ma anche fosse ci basta che ci porti in Champions!Lui dovrebbe ricostruire...Per vincere ci possiamo anche affidare ad altri!Non credo che già dal prossimo anno torneremo a vincere


----------



## Giangy (5 Giugno 2015)

L'unico dubbio è questo... il mercato quest'anno sarà scelto ancora dal nano e cravatta gialla, o anche da Mr. Bee e nuovi dirigenti?


----------



## folletto (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarebbe perfetto Gattuso vice con Sinisa.. sarebbe tanta roba



Godrei! Qualcuno nello spogliatoio o abbasserà la cresta o (meglio) si leverà di torno


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

A mio parere se dai una bella squadra a miha, le probabilità di vincere o arrivare tra i primi tre, c'è. D'altronde Conte, Allegri ecc erano dei signor nessuno con tante esperienze ma non sempre positive.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Maldini ormai è in America, secondo me torna tra 2 anni quando se ne va Galliani.
Dana è un rappresentante della ADS non è proprio un esperto di calcio.

Dico Seedorf perchè ha partecipato a diversi eventi della Gls organizzati da Bee, è amatissimo da Berlusconi ed è ancora sotto contratto...metti caso che gli si proponga un ruolo da dirigente...
Secondo me accetterebbe.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> L'unico dubbio è questo... il mercato quest'anno sarà scelto ancora dal nano e cravatta gialla, o anche da Mr. Bee e nuovi dirigenti?



Se ha acquistato realmente il 47% della società stai sicuro che nelle decisioni ci metterà parola pure Mr.Bee.Sto ragazzo mica è fesso eh


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter:Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi restano. Previsti comunque un paio di innesti nella dirigenza*



Dana come braccio destro di Galliani (al posto di Maiorino), e l'altro credo sarà un addetto ai conti.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Admin,Moderatori di Milanworld,Utenti datati ed esperti,mi riferisco a voi: Ormai è fatta?Voi avete più esperienza di me...Le conoscete bene le trattative di mercato e non.C'è il rischio di una smentita clamorosa e di una presa in giro?Se si la percentuale quale sarebbe?Lo chiedo perchè sono strafelice da un lato,ma anche terrorizzato dall'altro.



Io sto esultando, penso tu possa fare lo stesso dai.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Il mercato quest'estate sarà fatto per il 50% dalla Doyen e per il 50% da Galliani (che penso rimanga)


----------



## Giangy (5 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se ha acquistato realmente il 47% della società stai sicuro che nelle decisioni ci metterà parola pure Mr.Bee.Sto ragazzo mica è fesso eh


Bene bene, meglio cosi


----------



## URABALO (5 Giugno 2015)

*Marco Bellinazzo a Telelombardia: Ormai siamo a buon punto, il 47% del Milan è nelle mani di Bee. Resta da capire come avverrà effettivamente questo passaggio di proprietà per 470 milioni senza che poi Bee possa comandare in società. Al momento la vendita delle quote del Milan sul mercato asiatico dovrebbe ripagare l’investimento di Bee che a noi appare comunque assurdo, ma le intenzioni del broker thailandese sono quelle di diventare proprietario di maggioranza nell’immediato futuro. La Doyen non parteciperà alle quote societarie, ma sarà partner di mercato dei rossoneri. Al contrario, la banca cinese (investitore primario di Bee) dovrebbe entrare attivamente nel Milan*


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

Sportitalia: Milan subito 150 milioni per il mercato da Mr Bee


----------



## mark (5 Giugno 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Marco Bellinazzo a Telelombardia: Siamo a buon punto, ormai il 47% del Milan è nelle mani di Bee. Rimane da capire come avverrà effettivamente questo passaggio di proprietà per 470 milioni senza che poi Bee possa comandare in società. Al momento la vendita delle quote del Milan sul mercato asiatico potrebbe ripagare l’investimento di Bee che a noi appare assurdo, ma le intenzioni del broker thailandese sono quelle di diventare proprietario di maggioranza nell’immediato futuro. La Doyen? Non parteciperà alle quote vere e proprie, ma sarà partner di mercato dei rossoneri. Viceversa, la banca cinese (investitore primario di Bee) dovrebbe entrare attivamente nel Milan*



Ottima notizia, se vera, quella della banca cinese che entrerà attivamente!!


----------



## Giangy (5 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: Milan subito 150 milioni per il mercato da Mr Bee


Magari


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Marco Bellinazzo a Telelombardia: Siamo a buon punto, ormai il 47% del Milan è nelle mani di Bee. Rimane da capire come avverrà effettivamente questo passaggio di proprietà per 470 milioni senza che poi Bee possa comandare in società. Al momento la vendita delle quote del Milan sul mercato asiatico potrebbe ripagare l’investimento di Bee che a noi appare assurdo, ma le intenzioni del broker thailandese sono quelle di diventare proprietario di maggioranza nell’immediato futuro. La Doyen? Non parteciperà alle quote vere e proprie, ma sarà partner di mercato dei rossoneri. Viceversa, la banca cinese (investitore primario di Bee) dovrebbe entrare attivamente nel Milan*



Questo è lo scenario che durante la giornata ho letto da diverse parti...vorrei chiedere a chi se ne intende un po' di più che risvolti potrebbe avere questa cosa.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Marco Bellinazzo a Telelombardia: Siamo a buon punto, ormai il 47% del Milan è nelle mani di Bee. Rimane da capire come avverrà effettivamente questo passaggio di proprietà per 470 milioni senza che poi Bee possa comandare in società. Al momento la vendita delle quote del Milan sul mercato asiatico potrebbe ripagare l’investimento di Bee che a noi appare assurdo, ma le intenzioni del broker thailandese sono quelle di diventare proprietario di maggioranza nell’immediato futuro. La Doyen? Non parteciperà alle quote vere e proprie, ma sarà partner di mercato dei rossoneri. Viceversa, la banca cinese (investitore primario di Bee) dovrebbe entrare attivamente nel Milan*



Se fosse vera la parte sottolineata MUTANDE CROCCANTISSIME.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Marco Bellinazzo a Telelombardia: Ormai siamo a buon punto, il 47% del Milan è nelle mani di Bee. Resta da capire come avverrà effettivamente questo passaggio di proprietà per 470 milioni senza che poi Bee possa comandare in società. Al momento la vendita delle quote del Milan sul mercato asiatico dovrebbe ripagare l’investimento di Bee che a noi appare comunque assurdo, ma le intenzioni del broker thailandese sono quelle di diventare proprietario di maggioranza nell’immediato futuro. La Doyen non parteciperà alle quote societarie, ma sarà partner di mercato dei rossoneri. Al contrario, la banca cinese (investitore primario di Bee) dovrebbe entrare attivamente nel Milan*



.


----------



## Petrecte (5 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sportitalia: Milan subito 150 milioni per il mercato da Mr Bee


Basta che non li diano al geometra ... già mi immagino i D'Amico e i Preziosi vari fare i caroselli .....


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## 4-3-3 (5 Giugno 2015)

Comunque Alciato e Bellinazzo hanno fatto lo scoop del secolo... nessuno dava fiducia a loro!


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

*Sportitalia: subito 150 milioni per il mercato del Milan*


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Marco Bellinazzo a Telelombardia: Siamo a buon punto, ormai il 47% del Milan è nelle mani di Bee. Rimane da capire come avverrà effettivamente questo passaggio di proprietà per 470 milioni senza che poi Bee possa comandare in società. Al momento la vendita delle quote del Milan sul mercato asiatico potrebbe ripagare l’investimento di Bee che a noi appare assurdo, ma le intenzioni del broker thailandese sono quelle di diventare proprietario di maggioranza nell’immediato futuro. La Doyen? Non parteciperà alle quote vere e proprie, ma sarà partner di mercato dei rossoneri. Viceversa, la banca cinese (investitore primario di Bee) dovrebbe entrare attivamente nel Milan*



Resto dello stesso parere scritto poco tempo fa. link

Bee non avrà la maggioranza. Sarà uno dei soci in un Milan a più teste che parlerà soprattutto cinese.


----------



## Litte2307 (5 Giugno 2015)

150 milioni dei 470 investiti per il 47% del club verranno usati per la campagna acquisti


----------



## URABALO (5 Giugno 2015)

Banca cinese a parte,io continuo a pensare che il governo cinese c'entra eccome in questa storia.
L'ultimo scoop di MW sulle scuole calcio in Cina è l'ennesima conferma che Mr Bee è il simbolo/l'uomo immagine di questa nuova/prossima gestione rossonera e che dietro di lui ci sia qualcosa di grande.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Resto dello stesso parere scritto poco tempo fa. link
> 
> Bee non avrà la maggioranza. Sarà uno dei soci in un Milan a più teste che parlerà soprattutto cinese.



A questo punto credo che i cinesi siano quelli della banca. Mi sembrano difficili altre opzioni.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: subito 150 milioni per il mercato del Milan*



...queste sono belle notizie


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando, i soci ed i finanziatori di Mister Bee sarebbero (fonte ilsole 24 ore) :
> 
> *Ads Securities*, società di brokeraggio finanziario fondata da *Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood*, che ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell'Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario, dal 2008, del Manchester City.
> 
> *China Citic Bank*, banca commerciale controllata dalla *China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC)*, che possono contare su un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari, entrambe le banche sono di *proprietà del governo cinese*.



Il pesce grosso è il secondo.
Si è sempre saputo che dietro Bee c'era qualcun'altro (cinesi), ma la domanda che mi pongo è: cosa ci guadagna una banca ad investire in un fondo perduto come una società di calcio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Non sono soldi suoi.....quindi....


Questo potrebbe essere un rischio possibile ma sinceramente non credo si stiano facendo fregare da un Abagnale 2.0 che millanta ricchezza.
Inoltre Bee potrebbe essere interessato a guadagnare ma le quote restano sue, non è così semplice speculare su quelle quote e poi piazzarle al volo perché se poi non ce la fa gli restano sul groppone.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Basta che non li diano al geometra ... già mi immagino i D'Amico e i Preziosi vari fare i caroselli .....



Infatti per questo spero ci sia qualcuno che controlli le mafiate di Galliani.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Il pesce grosso è il secondo.
> Si è sempre saputo che dietro Bee c'era qualcun'altro (cinesi), ma la domanda che mi pongo è: cosa ci guadagna una banca ad investire in un fondo perduto come una società di calcio?


Io credo sia tutta questione di immagine e voglia di primeggiare anche nell'ambito sportivo. Inoltre vogliano i Mondiali in Cina


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Marco Bellinazzo a Telelombardia: Ormai siamo a buon punto, il 47% del Milan è nelle mani di Bee. Resta da capire come avverrà effettivamente questo passaggio di proprietà per 470 milioni senza che poi Bee possa comandare in società. Al momento la vendita delle quote del Milan sul mercato asiatico dovrebbe ripagare l’investimento di Bee che a noi appare comunque assurdo, ma le intenzioni del broker thailandese sono quelle di diventare proprietario di maggioranza nell’immediato futuro. La Doyen non parteciperà alle quote societarie, ma sarà partner di mercato dei rossoneri. Al contrario, la banca cinese (investitore primario di Bee) dovrebbe entrare attivamente nel Milan*



.


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> mA LO STATE VEDENDO RUIU? PER FAVORE GUARDATELO SENTITE COSA DICE.




ahahahah lo stò guardando io. Un morto ha la faccia più felice di lui


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> A questo punto credo che i cinesi siano quelli della banca. Mi sembrano difficili altre opzioni.



Vediamo. 
Sportmediaset parla di accordo preliminare e che ci vorranno settimane per arrivare alla definizione dello stesso.
Tra i motivi c'è la questione stadio, ma credo proprio che ci siano anche altri investitori cinesi.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> ahahahah lo stò guardando io. Un morto ha la faccia più felice di lui



Che dice?


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: subito 150 milioni per il mercato del Milan*


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Il pesce grosso è il secondo.
> Si è sempre saputo che dietro Bee c'era qualcun'altro (cinesi), ma la domanda che mi pongo è: cosa ci guadagna una banca ad investire in un fondo perduto come una società di calcio?



Pubblicità, visibilità come tutti i soci di un club di calcio.
Partnership per la scuola calcio cinese e per lo sviluppo internazionale del calcio Cinese in generale.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Come le definite le parole di sportmediaset?


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...queste sono belle notizie



premetto che oggi godo come se fossimo in finale di champions, però prima di esaltarmi troppo x la cessione, il mercato e tutto ciò che ne deriva aspetto l'ufficialità, ora come ora i giornali si scanneranno per butar fuori le notizie più clamorose possibile, di cui un buon 95% saranno panzane ... aspetto con un buona dose di fiducia in più


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>


Ecco, questi mi sembrano conti da Football Manager. Quei soldi servono per pagare le quote, mica per finanziare il mercato.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Bellinazzo ha appena twittato:

*Done deal: 48% of [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] sold for €480 million to Mr Bee. The club will also be listen on the Asian market in 6/12 months time*


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Che dice?



è completamente disperato. Non si fida Bee, e secondo lui ci porterebbe alla rovina.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

*Bellinazzo su Twitter: affare fatto. 480 milioni per il 48%. Il club sarà quotato sul mercato asiatico tra 6/12 mesi*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come le definite le parole di sportmediaset?



Loro non possono confermare e dare l'ufficialità perchè per Fininvest non è prevista adesso, ma la settimana prossima.
E già il fatto che siano costretti a sbilanciarsi parlando di accordi la dice tutta...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> premetto che oggi godo come se fossimo in finale di champions, però prima di esaltarmi troppo x la cessione, il mercato e tutto ciò che ne deriva aspetto l'ufficialità, ora come ora i giornali si scanneranno per butar fuori le notizie più clamorose possibile, di cui un buon 95% saranno panzane ... aspetto con un buona dose di fiducia in più



...ok, ma credo proprio che la caccia agli "scarti" di altri sia finita.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Che dice?



Con una faccia da morto che fa paura dice che Mr. Bee non ha soldi e che se la cosa delle azioni va male tra tre anni finiamo come il Parma. Che con Berlusconi eravamo in una botte di ferro e che PAblo Dana fa tanto il tifoso rossonero ma non l'ha mai visto in curva sud. Quasi insulta i rossoneri che chiamano dicendo che sta esagerando e che non è tutto così semplice come lo spiega lui senza alcuna conoscenza finanziaria ne di chi sono i partner ne se finanziano e basta o entrano proprio a far parte del Milan. Insomma spala fango a raffica.


----------



## URABALO (5 Giugno 2015)

Ruiu rosica e basta.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Comunque Alciato e Bellinazzo hanno fatto lo scoop del secolo... nessuno dava fiducia a loro!



Aspè...Alciato lo scoop l'ha fatto tirando fuori Mr.Bee quando nessuno lo conosceva.
Questo gli sarà sempre riconosciuto.
Dove Alciato ha sconfinato è quando ha detto che Bee acquisirà solo ed esclusivamente la maggioranza e di diffidare da tutti i giornalisti che parlano di investitori cinesi, sbeffeggiandoli pure. 

Alciato sarà libero di sbeffeggiare gli altri (per quanto sia sgradevole una cosa del genere) se Bee acquisirà davvero la maggioranza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Con una faccia da morto che fa paura dice che Mr. Bee non ha soldi e che se la cosa delle azioni va male tra tre anni finiamo come il Parma. Che con Berlusconi eravamo in una botte di ferro e che PAblo Dana fa tanto il tifoso rossonero ma non l'ha mai visto in curva sud. Quasi insulta i rossoneri che chiamano dicendo che sta esagerando e che non è tutto così semplice come lo spiega lui senza alcuna conoscenza finanziaria ne di chi sono i partner ne se finanziano e basta o entrano proprio a far parte del Milan. Insomma spala fango a raffica.


Onestamente preferisco tentare il tutto per tutto: o si torna grandi o si fallisce. Preferisco questo bivio all'agonizzante gestione Berlusconi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

*Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "Il presidente Silvio Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'amministratore delegato di Fininvest Pasquale Cannatelli e Mr. Bee Taechaubol: l'intesa prevede di trattare in esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane un rapporto di collaborazione relativo all'Ac Milan. L'ipotesi di accordo, che verra' dettagliatamente esaminata, prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui fara' capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisira' invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%".*


----------



## robs91 (5 Giugno 2015)

Berlusconi resta presidente, trattativa in esclusiva per 8 settimane con Mr.Bee.Così dice il tweet di la7


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Basta che non li diano al geometra ... già mi immagino i D'Amico e i Preziosi vari fare i caroselli .....



Galliani coi soldi sa trattare.

C'è chi i soldi li aveva e andava a prendere Ferrante, Brechet e Gresko.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Con una faccia da morto che fa paura dice che Mr. Bee non ha soldi e che se la cosa delle azioni va male tra tre anni finiamo come il Parma. Che con Berlusconi eravamo in una botte di ferro e che PAblo Dana fa tanto il tifoso rossonero ma non l'ha mai visto in curva sud. Quasi insulta i rossoneri che chiamano dicendo che sta esagerando e che non è tutto così semplice come lo spiega lui senza alcuna conoscenza finanziaria ne di chi sono i partner ne se finanziano e basta o entrano proprio a far parte del Milan. Insomma spala fango a raffica.



Può cambiare squadra se vuole. Non ne sentiremo sicuramente la mancanza.


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Tra poco i dettagli.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi resta presidente, trattativa in esclusiva per 8 settimane con Mr.Bee.Così dice il tweet di la7


Altro che 8 settimane, 8 saranno stati i mesi.


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Tra poco i dettagli.*



ecco ora si che si stappano le bottiglie!!!


----------



## Dapone (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Tra poco i dettagli.*



è un ottimo inizio, così si può vedere in questi 24 mesi di che pasta è fatto questo bee


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Con una faccia da morto che fa paura dice che Mr. Bee non ha soldi e che se la cosa delle azioni va male tra tre anni finiamo come il Parma. Che con Berlusconi eravamo in una botte di ferro e che PAblo Dana fa tanto il tifoso rossonero ma non l'ha mai visto in curva sud. Quasi insulta i rossoneri che chiamano dicendo che sta esagerando e che non è tutto così semplice come lo spiega lui senza alcuna conoscenza finanziaria ne di chi sono i partner ne se finanziano e basta o entrano proprio a far parte del Milan. Insomma spala fango a raffica.



Purtroppo Ruiu c'ha sto vizio di innamorarsi delle notize e di farne una questione personale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Tra poco i dettagli.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "L’ipotesi di accordo che verrà dettagliatamente esaminata prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui farà capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisirà invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%”.*



.


----------



## URABALO (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Il pesce grosso è il secondo.
> Si è sempre saputo che dietro Bee c'era qualcun'altro (cinesi), ma la domanda che mi pongo è: cosa ci guadagna una banca ad investire in un fondo perduto come una società di calcio?





Chiedere a quelle che finanziano gli investimenti di Real e Barca.
Bene o male i soldi girano sempre,nessuno è così fesso da mettere milioni su milioni senza garanzie per i loro interessi.
In questo caso parliamo della banca cinese di riferimento sostenuta dal governo.
Per la Cina avere l'immagine di un Milan vincente sostenuto a livello finanziario da loro sarebbe il top per una nazione che cerca di entrare prepotentemente nel mondo del calcio da protagonista.


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Può cambiare squadra se vuole. Non ne sentiremo sicuramente la mancanza.



Ruiu è completamente fuori. Senza il lodo mondadori avevamo Fabregas...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "L’ipotesi di accordo che verrà dettagliatamente esaminata prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui farà capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisirà invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%”.*


È palese che il controllo del club passerà a Bee nell'immediato futuro, altrimenti la forbice non sarebbe stata del 2% che è una percentuale irrisoria.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "L’ipotesi di accordo che verrà dettagliatamente esaminata prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui farà capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisirà invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%”.*



Il movimento interno al mio corpo è diventato uno tsunami


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "Il presidente Silvio Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'amministratore delegato di Fininvest Pasquale Cannatelli e Mr. Bee Taechaubol: l'intesa prevede di trattare in esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane un rapporto di collaborazione relativo all'Ac Milan. L'ipotesi di accordo, che verra' dettagliatamente esaminata, prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui fara' capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisira' invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%".*



Nota aggiornata!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammer (5 Giugno 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Marco Bellinazzo a Telelombardia: Ormai siamo a buon punto, il 47% del Milan è nelle mani di Bee. Resta da capire come avverrà effettivamente questo passaggio di proprietà per 470 milioni senza che poi Bee possa comandare in società. Al momento la vendita delle quote del Milan sul mercato asiatico dovrebbe ripagare l’investimento di Bee che a noi appare comunque assurdo, ma le intenzioni del broker thailandese sono quelle di diventare proprietario di maggioranza nell’immediato futuro. La Doyen non parteciperà alle quote societarie, ma sarà partner di mercato dei rossoneri. Al contrario, la banca cinese (investitore primario di Bee) dovrebbe entrare attivamente nel Milan*



Eccola lì. Qui volevo Bee. DAJE



il condor ha scritto:


> è completamente disperato. Non si fida Bee, e secondo lui ci porterebbe alla rovina.



COME GODO. Funerali a casa Ruiu


----------



## URABALO (5 Giugno 2015)

Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol...

Frase chiave,non dipendiamo da un solo uomo ma da un gruppo di investitori.
Fininvest stessa ci da la conferma.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "Il presidente Silvio Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'amministratore delegato di Fininvest Pasquale Cannatelli e Mr. Bee Taechaubol: l'intesa prevede di trattare in esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane un rapporto di collaborazione relativo all'Ac Milan. L'ipotesi di accordo, che verra' dettagliatamente esaminata, prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui fara' capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisira' invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%".*



In alto i calici gente!!! Stappate la boccia buona!!!


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol...
> 
> Frase chiave,non dipendiamo da un solo uomo ma da un gruppo di investitori.
> Fininvest stessa ci da la conferma.



si hai ragione, adesso bisogna capire chi comanda veramente nel consorzio!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In alto i calici gente!!! Stappate la boccia buona!!!



Come giudichi però la nota delle 8 settimane?


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "Il presidente Silvio Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'amministratore delegato di Fininvest Pasquale Cannatelli e Mr. Bee Taechaubol: l'intesa prevede di trattare in esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane un rapporto di collaborazione relativo all'Ac Milan. L'ipotesi di accordo, che verra' dettagliatamente esaminata, prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui fara' capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisira' invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%".*



Che diavolo significa???? Prima di 8 settimane non ratificano??????? significa non fare mercato per 2 mesi


----------



## iceman. (5 Giugno 2015)

Mi auguro solamente che Sinisa abbia la squadra pronta per il giorno del raduno, non se ne può più di fare acquisti a campionato già iniziato.


----------



## robs91 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "Il presidente Silvio Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'amministratore delegato di Fininvest Pasquale Cannatelli e Mr. Bee Taechaubol: l'intesa prevede di trattare in esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane un rapporto di collaborazione relativo all'Ac Milan. L'ipotesi di accordo, che verra' dettagliatamente esaminata, prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui fara' capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisira' invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%".*



Gran bella notizia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "Il presidente Silvio Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'amministratore delegato di Fininvest Pasquale Cannatelli e Mr. Bee Taechaubol: l'intesa prevede di trattare in esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane un rapporto di collaborazione relativo all'Ac Milan. L'ipotesi di accordo, che verra' dettagliatamente esaminata, prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui fara' capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisira' invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%".*



Ma figuratevi se in due mesi si stanno fermi senza far mercato!!! Ormai l'accordo è raggiunto, i soldi ci sono, evidentemente sono i tempi tecnici per concludere tutto. Ma si farà un bel mercato, vedrete.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

mercato senza soldi?? tra 8 settimane il mercato è finito.....


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Che diavolo significa???? Prima di 8 settimane non ratificano??????? significa non fare mercato per 2 mesi



INFATTI. Cosa vuol dire sta cosa? Siamo ancora alle trattative??? Che devo stappare? io HO PAURA.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In alto i calici gente!!! Stappate la boccia buona!!!



Ma è fatta sicuro o un accordo per trattare?


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "L’ipotesi di accordo che verrà dettagliatamente esaminata prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui farà capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisirà invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%”.*



La cosa bella di tutto questo è:

-Bee e soci che prendono una quota di minoranza a un prezzo superiore a quello della quota di maggioranza rilevata da Thohir.

-Sono stati smentiti tutti quelli che dicevano che il Milan nella migliore delle ipotesi avrebbe trovato un investitore alla Thohir, vendendo a cifre analoghe.

-La Juve è in questo momento oscurata mediaticamente.

-Ribadiamo: Mihajlovic che irrita gli interisti. 


Looooooooooool.


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma figuratevi se in due mesi si stanno fermi senza far mercato!!! Ormai l'accordo è raggiunto, i soldi ci sono, evidentemente sono i tempi tecnici per concludere tutto. Ma si farà un bel mercato, vedrete.



lo penso anch'io, anche perchè non è che staccano subito gli assegni per la campagna acquisti. quindi se sai che da li a poco entrano i soldi e i fondi ci sono compri.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma è fatta sicuro o un accordo per trattare?



E' fatta, devono solo limare i dettagli, hanno già dato le percentuali.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "Il presidente Silvio Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'amministratore delegato di Fininvest Pasquale Cannatelli e Mr. Bee Taechaubol: l'intesa prevede di trattare in esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane un rapporto di collaborazione relativo all'Ac Milan. L'ipotesi di accordo, che verra' dettagliatamente esaminata, prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui fara' capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisira' invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%".*


----------



## Doctore (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La cosa bella di tutto questo è:
> 
> -Bee e soci che prendono una quota di minoranza a un prezzo superiore a quello della quota di maggioranza rilevata da Thohir.
> 
> ...



Combo micidiali...e si spera in futuri fegati rovinati


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "Il presidente Silvio Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'amministratore delegato di Fininvest Pasquale Cannatelli e Mr. Bee Taechaubol: l'intesa prevede di trattare in esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane un rapporto di collaborazione relativo all'Ac Milan. L'ipotesi di accordo, che verra' dettagliatamente esaminata, prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui fara' capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisira' invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%".*



Woow, entrare dopo mezzo pomeriggio e leggere questo è stupendo! Finalmente le cose cambieranno, e sicuramente sarà maggioranza entro qualche anno. Sono stata sempre molto cauta, ma ora lo posso dire:evvivaaaa!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

*Berlusconi: "Ho trovato l'investitore nelle ultime 24 ore? Sì, sembra che sia possibile. Naturalmente però mantengo la maggioranza e la carica di presidente. C'è la possibilità che qualcuno che conosca bene i mercati asiatici possa sviluppare l'utilizzazione del brand commerciale del Milan in quei mercati. Mihajlovic mi ha fatto una ottima impressione ottima, una persona di livello. Non solo competente per quanto riguarda il calcio, ma anche di grande polso e con cui è possibile anche mantenere un confronto. Ibra? Abbiamo parlato di molte cose. L'età avanzata non mi consente di ricordare tutto. Non ci credete? Beh, nemmeno io... (ride)".*


----------



## Lorenzo (5 Giugno 2015)

Ma dove si trova la conferma della Fininvest? Io sul loro sito non vedo nulla...


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Fininvest conferma: 48% del Milan al consorzio guidato da Mr Bee. Ecco la nota ufficiale appena battuta: "Il presidente Silvio Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'amministratore delegato di Fininvest Pasquale Cannatelli e Mr. Bee Taechaubol: l'intesa prevede di trattare in esclusiva per un periodo di otto settimane un rapporto di collaborazione relativo all'Ac Milan. L'ipotesi di accordo, che verra' dettagliatamente esaminata, prevede che il controllo del club rimanga nelle mani del presidente Silvio Berlusconi e della Fininvest, cui fara' capo una quota di maggioranza assoluta pari al 52%. Il consorzio rappresentato da Mr. Taechaubol acquisira' invece una quota di minoranza pari al 48%".*



Grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Che diavolo significa???? Prima di 8 settimane non ratificano??????? significa non fare mercato per 2 mesi



Mi autocito... Laudisa su gazzetta.tv stava dicendo che sono 8 settimane per pianificare nei dettagli tutte le procedure per il passaggio di proprietà nei prossimi anni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho trovato l'investitore nelle ultime 24 ore? Sì, sembra che sia possibile. Naturalmente però mantengo la maggioranza e la carica di presidente. C'è la possibilità che qualcuno che conosca bene i mercati asiatici possa sviluppare l'utilizzazione del brand commerciale del Milan in quei mercati. Mihajlovic mi ha fatto una ottima impressione ottima, una persona di livello. Non solo competente per quanto riguarda il calcio, ma anche di grande polso e con cui è possibile anche mantenere un confronto. Ibra? Abbiamo parlato di molte cose. L'età avanzata non mi consente di ricordare tutto. Non ci credete? Beh, nemmeno io... (ride)".*


----------



## Principe (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



Alla fine chi è che ha fatto esattamente quello che voleva ? BERLUSCONI , ha ceduto il Milan valutandolo quello che voleva lui ed è rimasto presidente del Milan e con la quota di maggioranza . Alla fine è sempre il più furbo ed intelligente a differenza di quello che si sente troppo spesso qua sopra .


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho trovato l'investitore nelle ultime 24 ore? Sì, sembra che sia possibile. Naturalmente però mantengo la maggioranza e la carica di presidente. C'è la possibilità che qualcuno che conosca bene i mercati asiatici possa sviluppare l'utilizzazione del brand commerciale del Milan in quei mercati. Mihajlovic mi ha fatto una ottima impressione ottima, una persona di livello. Non solo competente per quanto riguarda il calcio, ma anche di grande polso e con cui è possibile anche mantenere un confronto. Ibra? Abbiamo parlato di molte cose. L'età avanzata non mi consente di ricordare tutto. Non ci credete? Beh, nemmeno io... (ride)".*



Quindi Mihajlovic confermato? ok!


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho trovato l'investitore nelle ultime 24 ore? Sì, sembra che sia possibile. Naturalmente però mantengo la maggioranza e la carica di presidente. C'è la possibilità che qualcuno che conosca bene i mercati asiatici possa sviluppare l'utilizzazione del brand commerciale del Milan in quei mercati. Mihajlovic mi ha fatto una ottima impressione ottima, una persona di livello. Non solo competente per quanto riguarda il calcio, ma anche di grande polso e con cui è possibile anche mantenere un confronto. Ibra? Abbiamo parlato di molte cose. L'età avanzata non mi consente di ricordare tutto. Non ci credete? Beh, nemmeno io... (ride)".*




Nuovo topic in dichiarazioni!


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibra? Abbiamo parlato di molte cose. L'età avanzata non mi consente di ricordare tutto. Non ci credete? Beh, nemmeno io... (ride)".*




Io non voglio gufare eh, però ormai mi sembra chiaro...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo topic in dichiarazioni!



Topic aperto 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## Doctore (5 Giugno 2015)

ma un accordo del genere fatto prima delle elezioni non gli avrebbe giovato di piu?


----------



## diavolo (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> GRAZIE NOSTRO SALVATORE!
> 
> Ora torniamo a vincere


Bee Facci il primo grande regalo,manda a casa il condom


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quindi Mihajlovic confermato? ok!



Bene. 
Mezza conferma anche su Ibra...


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Topic aperto
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ma a me questa cosa (da ignorante) dell'IPOTESI D'ACCORDO fa paura..qualcuno mi aiuti a capire..


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma un accordo del genere fatto prima delle elezioni non gli avrebbe giovato di piu?



No no. 
I suoi sostenitori più forti non volevano che vendesse il club, soprattutto considerando che c'è di mezzo la Cina.

L'unica cosa che forse è stata un po' campagna elettorale è stata l'idea dell'ItalMilan, che può aver sfruttato l'onda emotiva del problema immigrazione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



*Quotate la notizia!*


----------



## Iblahimovic (5 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Bee Facci il primo grande regalo,manda a casa il condom



sarebbe il miglior colpo di mercato


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ok, ma credo proprio che la caccia agli "scarti" di altri sia finita.



Fininvest ha ufficializzato il tutto, e a farlo è stato B in persona... ora posso aprire i rubinetti


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

IL GIORNO JOYGLORIOSO È ARRIVATO !!!!

Piango di gioia a 34 anni .....

L idea in 3 anni di non vedere mai più il nano è meglio di un orgasmo


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Il tutto mentre il Condor è volato a Berlino!


----------



## URABALO (5 Giugno 2015)

Quel comunicato Fininvest la dice lunga.
Adesso i soldi per il mercato usciranno fuori in parte grazie a quelli investiti dal consorzio rappresentato da Mr Bee per prendersi il 48% del club.
Poi come è giusto che sia,sfruttando il brand Milan nel mercato asiatico si punterà a camminare con le proprie gambe.
Ovvero ricavi a 360 gradi(marketing,premi vari,introiti stadio ecc.)=investimenti sul mercato.

Adesso tutti devono fare i loro sforzi economici per riportare in alto il Milan il più presto possibile affinché quel progetto del brand si avveri in tempi abbastanza ristretti.

E se hai bisogna di essere competitivo in tempi brevi il primo nome della lista non può non essere Zlatan Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Principe (5 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> IL GIORNO JOYGLORIOSO È ARRIVATO !!!!
> 
> Piango di gioia a 34 anni .....
> 
> L idea in 3 anni di non vedere mai più il nano è meglio di un orgasmo



Qua l'unico che ha vinto al 300 % è proprio Silvio Berlusconi , ha ottenuto tutto quello che voleva , rimane il numero 1 che vi dia fastidio o meno .


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



C'è anche il comunicato ufficiale quindi. Beh, finalmente! Speriamo che ciò giovi al Milan, prima di esultare voglio vedere i fatti.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Il tutto mentre il Condor è volato a Berlino!





Magari rialzassero il muro stanotte


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma a me questa cosa (da ignorante) dell'IPOTESI D'ACCORDO fa paura..qualcuno mi aiuti a capire..



Tranquillo.
Ho forte motivo di credere che siano dettagli riguardanti le quote di minoranza e l'ingresso di altri soci.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Giugno 2015)

Sono commosso.
E amo follemente Alciato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


Non ho ben capito la parte sulle otto settimane. In queste otto settimane Bee e B. lavoreranno a questo progetto economico e sportivo, dopodiché si inizierà la stagione con Bee al 48 e B. al 52? Ah, l'ufficialità delle quote resta fissata per martedì o arriverà dopo questi due mesi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Qua l'unico che ha vinto al 300 % è proprio Silvio Berlusconi , ha ottenuto tutto quello che voleva , rimane il numero 1 che vi dia fastidio o meno .



Siii , votiamo allora  ...

Non rovinarmi il giorno più bello degli ultimi 10 anni di Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Sono commosso.
> E amo follemente Alciato



Alcino si è preso gli insulti di metà mondo ma aveva ragione ... Onore a lui


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Sono commosso.
> E amo follemente Alciato


Direi che da oggi in poi bisognerà fare attenzione alle parole di Alciato, perché si è rivelato essere un giornalista attendibilissimo, è stato praticamente il primo a dare lo scoop su Bee.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ma è fantastico ! uno rientra e legge queste notizie, roba da farti venire un coccolone


----------



## Principe (5 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siii , votiamo allora  ...
> 
> Non rovinarmi il giorno più bello degli ultimi 10 anni di Milan



Io sono felice , Berlusconi doveva vendere e non aveva più niente da dare . Però è evidente che abbia ottenuto tutto quello che voleva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito la parte sulle otto settimane. In queste otto settimane Bee e B. lavoreranno a questo progetto economico e sportivo, dopodiché si inizierà la stagione con Bee al 48 e B. al 52? Ah, l'ufficialità delle quote resta fissata per martedì o arriverà dopo questi due mesi?



Le 8 settimane gli servono per limare il tutto ... È già tutto fatto con tanto di comunicati ... Comunque non cambia nulla a noi a questo punto ... Comunque il Condom sa quanti soldi ha da spendere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le 8 settimane gli servono per limare il tutto ... È già tutto fatto con tanto di comunicati ... Comunque non cambia nulla a noi a questo punto ... Comunque il Condom sa quanti soldi ha da spendere


Io ho paura che faccia pasticci coi soldi Galliani...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Giugno 2015)

Vogliamo Verratti giovane italiano e di talento.... Kolarov J.Martinez e Bacca non mi dispiacerebbero..ah dimenticavo uno tra Salah e Cuadrado e magari un paio di difensori decenti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito la parte sulle otto settimane. In queste otto settimane Bee e B. lavoreranno a questo progetto economico e sportivo, dopodiché si inizierà la stagione con Bee al 48 e B. al 52? Ah, l'ufficialità delle quote resta fissata per martedì o arriverà dopo questi due mesi?



Le 8 settimane servono per concordare insieme il piano di rilancio che evidentemente non si baserà unicamente sul mettere i soldi e amen. La stagione si inizierà certamente con il 48 a Bee e il 52 a Silvio. L'ufficialità delle quote per il 9 giugno era stata data da Sky, quindi vedremo. Ma direi che può già bastare questo comunicato Fininvest e quello sul nostro sito ufficiale.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Direi che da oggi in poi bisognerà fare attenzione alle parole di Alciato, perché si è rivelato essere un giornalista attendibilissimo, è stato praticamente il primo a dare lo scoop su Bee.



Lo stavo pensando anch'io. E una delle prime cose che disse fu che non era assolutamente un pezzente, anzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io sono felice , Berlusconi doveva vendere e non aveva più niente da dare . Però è evidente che abbia ottenuto tutto quello che voleva.



Importante era liberarsi di un non investitore che ci stava avendo morire ... Poi che si chiamasse B o Pippo poco importa ... Oggi è il giorno della liberazione


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho trovato l'investitore nelle ultime 24 ore? Sì, sembra che sia possibile. Naturalmente però mantengo la maggioranza e la carica di presidente. C'è la possibilità che qualcuno che conosca bene i mercati asiatici possa sviluppare l'utilizzazione del brand commerciale del Milan in quei mercati. Mihajlovic mi ha fatto una ottima impressione ottima, una persona di livello. Non solo competente per quanto riguarda il calcio, ma anche di grande polso e con cui è possibile anche mantenere un confronto. Ibra? Abbiamo parlato di molte cose. L'età avanzata non mi consente di ricordare tutto. Non ci credete? Beh, nemmeno io... (ride)".*



Inter, saluta Kondogbia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le 8 settimane servono per concordare insieme il piano di rilancio che evidentemente non si baserà unicamente sul mettere i soldi e amen. La stagione si inizierà certamente con il 48 a Bee e il 52 a Silvio. L'ufficialità delle quote per il 9 giugno era stata data da Sky, quindi vedremo. Ma direi che può già bastare questo comunicato Fininvest e quello sul nostro sito ufficiale.


Ah certo, figuriamoci, i comunicati ufficiali ci sono stati e come dico sempre io, aspetto i comunicati dei diretti interessati prima di parlare. 
Niente ragazzi, speriamo di tornare _ultra competitivi(cit.)_ già dalla prossima stagione


----------



## markjordan (5 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> mercato senza soldi?? tra 8 settimane il mercato è finito.....


i giocatoi mica li paghi cas alla consegna


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo stavo pensando anch'io. E una delle prime cose che disse fu che non era assolutamente un pezzente, anzi.


Ma poi pezzente o no, questo c'ha due banche della madonna dietro, infatti Fininvest stessa parla di *consorzio* nel comunicato. Insomma, non sarà Bee a metterceli di tasca sua, se così fosse stato non avrebbe avuto la forza di acquistare mezzo Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari rialzassero il muro stanotte



Il collo di Galliani quando si trova il thailandese alla sua scrivania:


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il collo di Galliani quando si trova il thailandese alla sua scrivania:



Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

Mado' ma avete idea quanto starà sfasando con il collo GALLIANI ??? Hahaha


----------



## Nicco (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Si, si e ancora si!
Speriamo di non rimanere delusi adesso da mr bee. Subito un bel progetto da quest'anno dai!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il collo di Galliani quando si trova il thailandese alla sua scrivania:




Mi hai anticipato hahahahah

Comunque non è così la MOSSA del collo ... È diversa


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito la parte sulle otto settimane. In queste otto settimane Bee e B. lavoreranno a questo progetto economico e sportivo, dopodiché si inizierà la stagione con Bee al 48 e B. al 52? Ah, l'ufficialità delle quote resta fissata per martedì o arriverà dopo questi due mesi?



Da quello che ho capito e mi pare da quello che abbia detto Laudisa nelle prossime 8 settmane si accorderanno sul passaggio totale della società a Mr.Bee.Quindi in teoria in questa sezione di mercato dovrebbe metter parola anche Bee..Ma ci credo anche!Chi mette 480 milioni per non contare nulla?


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito la parte sulle otto settimane. In queste otto settimane Bee e B. lavoreranno a questo progetto economico e sportivo, dopodiché si inizierà la stagione con Bee al 48 e B. al 52? Ah, l'ufficialità delle quote resta fissata per martedì o arriverà dopo questi due mesi?



In questi due mesi si metteranno nero su bianco gli aspetti tecnici dell'accordo, ad es. da chi sarà rappresentato Bee nel CDA, chi saranno i nuovi dirigenti che entreranno in società, l'eventuale quotazione in borsa, ed in quale/i borsa/e, dove e come svolgere le politiche di branding ecc. 

Ciò che a noi deve interessare è capire chi e come svolgerà questa sessione di mercato, che ricade in un periodo di cambiamenti. Credo che sul punto occorra far chiarezza al più presto.

E' pacifico ed assodato che la cosa più importante è che si son definite le quote, in questi due mesi si dovrà trovare un modus vivendi tra i due proprietari, implementando magari anche una futura uscita di Berlusconi, cosa che comunque non accadrà a breve, come si evice dalla frase in cui Fininvest rimarca che la maggioranza resta in mano a Berlusconi...sarà il modo in cui si svolgerà questa collaborazione a determinare una eventuale cessione di ulteriori quote.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Bho a me sembra solo un esclusiva a trattare..non ci trovo NULLA DI GIURIDICAMENTE VINCOLANTE in questo comunicato..si parlasse di un precontratto che è vincolante starei più tranquillo ma così non riesco a sbilanciarmi..e io che volevo uscire a festeggiare stasera..


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Quel che è certo è che il Milan è effettivamente in mano ai cinesi.
Bee altro non è che il portaborse della CITIC e della ADS...i pezzi del puzzle iniziano ad incastrarsi.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bho a me sembra solo un esclusiva a trattare..non ci trovo NULLA DI GIURIDICAMENTE VINCOLANTE in questo comunicato..si parlasse di un precontratto che è vincolante starei più tranquillo ma così non riesco a sbilanciarmi..e io che volevo uscire a festeggiare stasera..


Ma che volete di più?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Calciomercato.com Mr Bee avrebbe dato l'ok a Sinisa Mihajlovic.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In questi due mesi si metteranno nero su bianco gli aspetti tecnici dell'accordo, ad es. da chi sarà rappresentato Bee nel CDA, chi saranno i nuovi dirigenti che entreranno in società, l'eventuale quotazione in borsa, ed in quale/i borsa/e, dove e come svolgere le politiche di branding ecc.
> 
> Ciò che a noi deve interessare è capire chi e come svolgerà questa sessione di mercato, che ricade in un periodo di cambiamenti. Credo che sul punto occorra far chiarezza al più presto.
> 
> E' pacifico ed assodato che la cosa più importante è che si son definite le quote, in questi due mesi si dovrà trovare un modus vivendi tra i due proprietari, implementando magari anche una futura uscita di Berlusconi, cosa che comunque non accadrà a breve, come si evice dalla frase in cui Fininvest rimarca che la maggioranza resta in mano a Berlusconi...sarà il modo in cui si svolgerà questa collaborazione a determinare una eventuale cessione di ulteriori quote.



Tutto corretto. Ad ogni modo, per il mercato di questi mesi possiamo "arrangiarci" prendendo Ibra che da solo ti fa fare un salto clamoroso. E buona gente di contorno. Poi quando la cessione sarà definita anche burocraticamente e strategicamente, passeremo all'azione vera e propria. Così mi andrebbe bene.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>





Victorss ha scritto:


> Bho a me sembra solo un esclusiva a trattare..non ci trovo NULLA DI GIURIDICAMENTE VINCOLANTE in questo comunicato..si parlasse di un precontratto che è vincolante starei più tranquillo ma così non riesco a sbilanciarmi..e io che volevo uscire a festeggiare stasera..



Hanno firmato un accordo a trattare in esclusiva, e giuridicamente ciò è assolutamente vincolante. Inoltre hanno stabilito anche le quote. Evitiamo inutili allarmismi.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

L'ok l'aveva già dato nel momento in cui Mihajlovic è andato ad Arcore...


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

se è accordo e non mera lettera d'intenti come sta dicendo un avvocato a Sportitalia lo scopriremo dal mercato, se da domani si ricomincia con Bertolacci e Niang forse dovremo aspettare gennaio...


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma che volete di più?



Qualcosa di giuridicamente vincolante. Ormai dovreste sapere che questi sono dei pagliacci inverecondi e io VOGLIO essere come San Tommaso.


----------



## markjordan (5 Giugno 2015)

1+1 fa 2


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tutto corretto. Ad ogni modo, per il mercato di questi mesi possiamo "arrangiarci" prendendo Ibra che da solo ti fa fare un salto clamoroso. E buona gente di contorno. Poi quando la cessione sarà definita anche burocraticamente e strategicamente, passeremo all'azione vera e propria. Così mi andrebbe bene.



Ibra e basta? Io dico anche qualcosina di più...magari dal Monaco


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tutto corretto. Ad ogni modo, per il mercato di questi mesi possiamo "arrangiarci" prendendo Ibra che da solo ti fa fare un salto clamoroso. E buona gente di contorno. Poi quando la cessione sarà definita anche burocraticamente e strategicamente, passeremo all'azione vera e propria. Così mi andrebbe bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se la vendita è fatta io credo che già questo mercato sarà ottimo. I soldi li mette Berlusconi ma in realtà sono di Bee


----------



## Albijol (5 Giugno 2015)

Io vado controcorrente e rimango della mia idea: hanno venduto il Milan a una persona dall'onestà molto dubbia, come dubbi sono i capitali di provenienza. Voi gioite, io ho paura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di giuridicamente vincolante. Ormai dovreste sapere che questi sono dei pagliacci inverecondi e io VOGLIO essere come San Tommaso.


L'accordo è vincolante ma poi c'è il comunicato di Fininvest che ti ha parlato anche delle percentuali, è assolutamente da escludere che salti tutto. Questi smentivano di trattare con qualcuno e dicevano di essere interessati, genericamente, a soci di minoranza quando trattavano con Bee nei mesi scorsi, adesso hanno esplicitamente detto che entrerà in società, non c'è storia.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Direi che da oggi in poi bisognerà fare attenzione alle parole di Alciato, perché si è rivelato essere un giornalista attendibilissimo, è stato praticamente il primo a dare lo scoop su Bee.



Come lo era stato sul no secco di Ancelotti e l'estate scorsa su Conte in nazionale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Come lo era stato sul no secco di Ancelotti e l'estate scorsa su Conte in nazionale


Quella di Conte me l'ero persa.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tutto corretto. Ad ogni modo, per il mercato di questi mesi possiamo "arrangiarci" prendendo Ibra che da solo ti fa fare un salto clamoroso. E buona gente di contorno. Poi quando la cessione sarà definita anche burocraticamente e strategicamente, passeremo all'azione vera e propria. Così mi andrebbe bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Davvero? ma io sono ignorante in finanza ma ho trovato che l'unica cosa vincolante a chiudere successivamente un vero e proprio contratto è un precontratto. Se ne sai di più potresti spiegarmi meglio per favore? Grazie! non voglio fare allarmismi ma io di questi non mi fido più neanche un briciolo.


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi nessuno paga il 48% 480 milioni se non ha garantito di avere la maggioranza. Quel 3% vale molto di più di 30 milioni. Nessuno avrebbe pagato quel tanto. [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]


----------



## walter 22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le 8 settimane gli servono per limare il tutto ... È già tutto fatto con tanto di comunicati ... Comunque non cambia nulla a noi a questo punto ... Comunque il Condom sa quanti soldi ha da spendere



8 settimane per limare il tutto e poi durante gli ultimi giorni di mercato "via ai giorni del condor"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi nessuno paga il 48% 480 milioni se non ha garantito di avere la maggioranza. Quel 3% vale molto di più di 30 milioni. Nessuno avrebbe pagato quel tanto. [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]


Esatto, il 2% è una percentuale irrisoria, direi quasi simbolica, affinché la famiglia Berlusconi mantenga almeno giuridicamente il controllo della società, ma è evidente che nell'immediato futuro Bee diventerà il socio di maggioranza. Date soltanto il tempo a Marina di dissuadere completamente il padre.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Giugno 2015)

kondogbia ibra darmian per incominciare...


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Trovo un po assurdi questi dubbi su Bee persona dal momento che non è lui il pezzo grosso dietro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente!!!


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quella di Conte me l'ero persa.



Fu alciato in esclusiva ad anticipare Conte in nazionale quando nessuno sapeva niente.

E' un arrogate pomposo. Ma bisogna ammettere che la sua affidabilita' in esclusive e' impareggiabile.

Altro che salmoni, Ancelotti, e brocchi lippi


----------



## The Ripper (5 Giugno 2015)

Eeeeeeeeeee e

Fratelli miei oggi è una giornata storica aaaah. 

Ora sotto col mercato!!!!!

P.s l'avevo immaginato. ..non per caso Mr. Bee si trova a Milano nel momento in cui viene scelto il nuovo allenatore. Era nell'aria


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, il 2% è una percentuale irrisoria, direi quasi simbolica, affinché la famiglia Berlusconi mantenga almeno giuridicamente il controllo della società, ma è evidente che nell'immediato futuro Bee diventerà il socio di maggioranza. Date soltanto il tempo a Marina di dissuadere completamente il padre.


Per me non c'è nessuno da dissuadere. Sarà tutti scritto nero su bianco


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Davvero? ma io sono ignorante in finanza ma ho trovato che l'unica cosa vincolante a chiudere successivamente un vero e proprio contratto è un precontratto. Se ne sai di più potresti spiegarmi meglio per favore? Grazie! non voglio fare allarmismi ma io di questi non mi fido più neanche un briciolo.



Fininvest si è giuridicamente impegnata a trattare in esclusiva la stipula di un accordo definitivo da ultimare nelle prossime settimane. Non lo hanno scritto, ma saranno previste penali salatissime nel caso in cui si rompa questo accordo che, ripeto, è esclusivo quindi Berlusconi non può trattare più con nessun'altra persona/cordata. Tra 8 settimane (entro metà agosto), salvo cataclismi, verrà ufficializzato il passaggio del 48% delle quote a Bee e verrà concordato anche il passaggio della successiva maggioranza che avverrà nei mesi a seguire.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Per me non c'è nessuno da dissuadere. Sarà tutti scritto nero su bianco


Ah certo, Berlusconi sa che perderà la maggioranza, con dissuadere intendevo dire accelerare la cessione della maggioranza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Ma "8 settimane" è un tempo limite MASSIMO.
Per quel che ne sappiamo possono dare l'annuncio ufficiale anche il 9 giugno, come era uscito dalle prime notizie.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Fininvest si è giuridicamente impegnata a trattare in esclusiva la stipula di un accordo definitivo da ultimare nelle prossime settimane. Non lo hanno scritto, ma saranno previste penali salatissime nel caso in cui si rompa questo accordo che, ripeto, è esclusivo quindi Berlusconi non può trattare più con nessun'altra persona/cordata. *Tra 8 settimane (entro metà agosto), salvo cataclismi, verrà ufficializzato il passaggio del 48% delle quote a Bee e verrà concordato anche il passaggio della successiva maggioranza che avverrà nei mesi a seguire.*


Ecco, questo volevo dire, l'ufficialità arriverà dopo i prossimi due mesi.


----------



## markjordan (5 Giugno 2015)

8 settimane
cioe' dal primo agosto entrera' in vigore


----------



## The Ripper (5 Giugno 2015)

Damian. Kondogbia. F. Anderson. Falcao. Hummels.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> 8 settimane
> cioe' dal primo agosto entrera' in vigore



Io interpreto in modo diverso, nel senso che c'è tempo 8 settimane massimo per ratificare nero su bianco la cessione, poi volendo possono intervenire anche altri investitori.
Il che significa che la trattativa, se è avanzata e decisa come sembra, potrebbe concludersi ufficialmente anche entro pochi giorni.

Poi non so, non me intendo particolarmente di aspetti giuridici quindi lascio parlare gli esperti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Giugno 2015)

Ma sono l'unico preoccupato di sentire "il Milan non potra fare acquisti importanti prima del accordo finale" e discorsi del genere?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma "8 settimane" è un tempo limite MASSIMO.
> Per quel che ne sappiamo possono dare l'annuncio ufficiale anche il 9 giugno, come era uscito dalle prime notizie.



Si ma non credo abbiano scritto prudenzialmente 8 settimane qualcosa che può essere ufficializzata tra 4 giorni. Il 9 giugno probabilmente ci sarà un altro comunicato non dissimile da questo già uscito. O non uscirà proprio niente. Se hanno scritto due mesi evidentemente ci vorrà più o meno tanto per stendere il business plan e far uscire i comunicati ufficiali riguardanti la cessione (e non la trattativa esclusiva di cui stiamo parlando).


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Berlusconi ha detto che é un accordo da confermare. Forse é per correttezza che si dicono te cose di facciata.


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si ma non credo abbiano scritto prudenzialmente 8 settimane qualcosa che può essere ufficializzata tra 4 giorni. Il 9 giugno probabilmente ci sarà un altro comunicato non dissimile da questo già uscito. O non uscirà proprio niente. Se hanno scritto due mesi evidentemente ci vorrà più o meno tanto per stendere il business plan e far uscire i comunicati ufficiali riguardanti la cessione (e non la trattativa esclusiva di cui stiamo parlando).



Quoto.. Almeno 1 mese passerà


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico preoccupato di sentire "il Milan non potra fare acquisti importanti prima del accordo finale" e discorsi del genere?



no no, pure io sono terrorizzato....


----------



## Giangy (5 Giugno 2015)

Il mercato spero non sia il solito di questi ultimi due anni... spero ci sia un cambio di rotta


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha detto che é un accordo da confermare. Forse é per correttezza che si dicono te cose di facciata.



Dove e quando l'ha detto?


----------



## Gekyn (5 Giugno 2015)

Non so cosa scrivere!!! dopo tutti questi anni di tunnel oggi siamo usciti!!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Giugno 2015)

Leggo in giro di gente dire che in realtà questa operazione è una farsa che serve a far rientrare in Italia dei soldi. Un'operazione di riciclaggio insomma. Mi sembrano congetture alquanto fantasiose, ma con certa gente non si sa mai.


----------



## chicagousait (5 Giugno 2015)

Nn lo credevo possibile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Leggo in giro di gente dire che in realtà questa operazione è una farsa che serve a far rientrare in Italia dei soldi. Un'operazione di riciclaggio insomma. Mi sembrano congetture alquanto fantasiose, ma con certa gente non si sa mai.


Eh ragà, non so, se non vogliamo nemmeno credergli quando cedono


----------



## Reblanck (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1928]Reblanck[/MENTION] ti aspetto per festeggiare. Da oggi dobbiamo volerci tutti più beneeeee



Allora è arrivato Bruce Lee ?


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Comunicato ufficiale, intervista a Berlusconi, cosa vogliamo più? Mi sembra ovvio che è stato venduto il 48%. Le otto settimane servono per definire legalmente tutto e non ascoltate congetture su riciclaggi ecc perché sono cose assurde. Per il mercato mi sembra ovvio che se si sono accordati può anche metterli il Berlusconi e farseli restituire con le prossime quote


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Allora è arrivato Bruce Lee ?



Fortunatamente si


----------



## Brain84 (5 Giugno 2015)

L'accordo di 8 settimane non impedisce di certo di prendere giocatori. Li puoi fermare tutti, farli arrivare anche a Milanello per le visite, siglare l'accordo e girare i soldi una volta che li hai. Non vedo dove sia il problema. Anche perchè nel 99% dei casi gli acquisti si pagano a rate.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ad ogni modo vorrei soffermarmi su alcuni passaggi importanti del comunicato. Per alcuni possono sembrare banali o scontati, ma per me non lo sono. 

_"...rapporto di collaborazione". _

*Quello che ha sempre voluto Berlusconi.* Un aiuto esterno. E lo avrà, almeno per i primi mesi. Senza questa concessione di Bee, non si sarebbe mai concluso niente.

_"... in questo periodo, Berlusconi, che continuerà ad essere presidente, e Mr Bee, lavoreranno insieme per costruire un grande e ambizioso progetto economico e sportivo per riportare il Milan ai massimi livelli del calcio italiano e internazionale che gli competono per storia, prestigio e risultati"._

Il passaggio più importante di tutti. Questa è la conferma, a parole, certo, ma una conferma ufficiale che si lavorerà per riportarci sul tetto del mondo. *Il progetto non sarà soltanto economico ma anche sportivo.*

_"...il consorzio guidato da Bee, invece, acquisterà una quota di minoranza pari al 48%"._

Si parla chiaramente di consorzio, e col tempo scopriremo quali saranno le figure dietro a questo gruppo. *Dubito che sia totalmente a debito e dubito che l'unico ad averci messo soldi a fondo perduto sia Bee.*

_"...l'ipotesi di accordo ha come obiettivo la valorizzazione e la commercializzazione del brand Milan nei paesi asiatici, al fine di ottenere un forte impulso nei ricavi e di conseguenza quelle risorse finanziarie indispensabili per riportare, grazie ad un progetto tecnico e sportivo incisivo, il Milan a competere con i principali club del calcio mondiale"_

*L'obiettivo dichiarato mi sembra chiaro: diventare il club di riferimento di tutta l'Asia.* Quindi gli accordi commerciali si moltiplicheranno e gli introiti in questo settore, col tempo, schizzeranno alle stelle. Ciò ci consentirà negli anni avvenire di camminare con le nostre gambe. E avere quindi un futuro radioso. 

I dubbi legittimi di molti riguardano la quotazione in borsa e quindi il recupero dei soldi investiti da parte di qualche partner. Ma in queste 8 settimane si parlerà, credo, principalmente di questo. Verranno approntate tutte le garanzie del caso e Berlusconi non cederà la maggioranza se dovessero esserci problemi. Inoltre Bee deve aver garantito un piano di riserva, dubito si sia presentato da Silvio soltanto con questa carta. E qui entrano in gioco gli eventuali imprenditori cinesi che potrebbero far parte dell'affare. Un affare che, ormai, è stato delineato e fissato nelle cifre. Quindi chi vorrà inserirsi saprà già che contributo dover dare.


----------



## Reblanck (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente si



Speriamo che siano gente con la grana !
Staremo a vedere chi sta dietro a questo Mr.Bee..


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo vorrei soffermarmi su alcuni passaggi importanti del comunicato. Per alcuni possono sembrare banali o scontati, ma per me non lo sono.
> 
> _"...rapporto di collaborazione". _
> 
> ...


Che sensazioni hai sul' accordo e su Bee ? Il mercato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Che sensazioni hai sul' accordo e su Bee ? Il mercato?



Dubito vedremo subito i fuochi d'artificio, ma a questo punto Ibrahimovic dev'essere una pura formalità. E' la scorciatoia perfetta per aumentare la competitività in una fase di transizione come questa. Poi quando sarà sistemata la cessione a livello burocratico e legale, avremo tutto il tempo per cadenzare i colpi da 90.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo vorrei soffermarmi su alcuni passaggi importanti del comunicato. Per alcuni possono sembrare banali o scontati, ma per me non lo sono.
> 
> _"...rapporto di collaborazione". _
> 
> ...



Soprattutto, e correggetemi se sbaglio, nel momento in cui il club verrà quotato su un mercato regolamentato (asiatico), sarà fatta massima trasparenza su tutti gli atti di gestione della società. 
Il Gallo, pur restando AD, non potrà andare in giro a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo con gli amici Preziosi e procuratori vari. Altrimenti, gli fanno lo scalpo.
Credo ne esca grossamente ridimensionato.


----------



## Dexter (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 48% del Milan in cambio di 480 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...



Almeno mi tornerà voglia di vedere le partite...
Ora mi aspetto Ibra e 3-4 bei colpi da 20 milioni fra centrocampo e difesa.

Alciato 2 su 2 fra Ancelotti e Bee. Sky, Di Marzio e tutta la compagnia sono affidabilissimi, altrochè...


----------



## mistergao (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 48% del Milan in cambio di 480 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Che dire...sono elettrizzato, preoccupato, felice, esausto. Tante sensazioni sono dentro il mio cuore. Adesso, per una sola notte, non voglio pensare al futuro ma voglio solo provare a sognare come non facevo da anni. Non pretendo di vincere subito, ma spero di non sentirmi più lo zimbello d'Italia, speriamo bene.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dubito vedremo subito i fuochi d'artificio, ma a questo punto Ibrahimovic dev'essere una pura formalità. E' la scorciatoia perfetta per aumentare la competitività in una fase di transizione come questa. Poi quando sarà sistemata la cessione a livello burocratico e legale, avremo tutto il tempo per cadenzare i colpi da 90.



Non pensi che questi soldi potrebbero essere anticipati in qualche modo da Berlusconi per poi rientrare successivamente?


----------



## hiei87 (5 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo in bene. Ormai con questi personaggi non riesco più a illudermi. Pure l'altra volta sembrava tutto fatto, anche se in questo caso c'è quel comunicato...
In ogni caso la prova del nove la vedremo dal mercato, già nelle prossime settimane. 
Certo è che questa notizia mi ha davvero spiazzato. Ancora devo realizzare....


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Stappo la bottiglia buona 
Tu che sei informato, potresti ricordarmi chi c'è dietro a Bee?
Tra cordate e nomi vari faccio un bel po' di confusione


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Mi spiegate perchè si parla ancora di verifica dei conti da ambo le parti?


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2015)

Il vantaggio di questo accordo a metà strada è molteplice: subito una notevole liquidità per ripianare il deficit di bilancio, finanziare il mercato, ed aumentare la dotazione proveniente dal club destinata alla costruzione del nuovo stadio. Berlusconi mantiene il controllo della società sotto il profilo delle scelte sportive, ma l'amministrazione diventerà da subito collegiale con uomini di fiducia del nuovo socio. Viene sventato il pericolo di una operazione di indebitamento diretto della società, per ora si parla di un prestito condizionato da parte delle banche ad un programma di collocamento a brevissimo di quote cospicue del capitale sul mercato. E' qui che è stato trovato l'accordo vero: le parti hanno convenuto di liberare quote proporzionali dei rispettivi pacchetti azionari, onde diluire le partecipazioni ma soprattutto consentire a nuove maggioranze future di assumere tramite patti di sindacato la maggioranza del club. Berlusconi, dunque, accetta di scendere entro un periodo di un paio di anni in minoranza. La attuale situazione dei conti del club, ai limiti del dissesto, ed una prevedibile politica di forti investimenti necessaria per ritornare in quota, fa escludere che questo possa avvenire ad opera di un nuovo mecenate che, oltre a risanare e ad investire, voglia anche prendere il 51 per cento. Andiamo piuttosto su un nucleo forte di soci che si uniscono insieme per il controllo della società con un patto pluriennale: la quotazione in borsa non sta sotto la mannaia di una leva esagerata per garantire i finanziatori. Le banche, secondo me, entreranno direttamente nel capitale, per sorvegliare l'andamento degli accordi ed evitare patti tra Berlusconi e Mr. Bee che non siano rispondenti ai loro interessi. La cosa più importante è che il Milan da questo passaggio non ne esca ulteriormente appesantito sotto la cappa di nuovo debito e che possa programmare il proprio rilancio. Ora, però, diamo forza ai sogni: mercato, prossima quotazione in Borsa e nuovo stadio. Le notizie che circolavano oggi su quest'ultimo erano realmente preoccupanti. Ma stasera festeggiamo tutti una svolta storica... e domani, Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Stappo la bottiglia buona
> Tu che sei informato, potresti ricordarmi chi c'è dietro a Bee?
> Tra cordate e nomi vari faccio un bel po' di confusione



Si parlava di: Ads Securities(Abu Dhabi), e China Citic Bank


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si parlava di: Ads Security(Abu Dhabi), e China Citic Bank


Grazie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Sarei curioso di sapere in che modo Bee abbia convinto quei due colossi bancari ad elargire denaro per il Milan, è un piccolo Berlusconi thailandese?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Giugno 2015)

*Alciato su Sky: Rimarranno sicuramente Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi.
Anche altre parti della societa rimarranno(Gandini per esempio). Comunque probabilmente saranno affiancati da uomini di fiducia di Mr. Bee.*


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Sky: Rimarranno sicuramente Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi.*



E' normale, fino a quando Berlusca avrà la maggioranza degli amministratori nel CdA


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Giugno 2015)

Comunque Alciato su Sky sta parlando con una goduria pazzesca  In fondo Mr. Bee era la sua storia.


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Sky: Rimarranno sicuramente Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi.
> Anche altre parti della societa rimarranno(Gandini per esempio). Comunque probabilmente saranno affiancati da uomini di fiducia di Mr. Bee.*



direi scontato


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Sky: Rimarranno sicuramente Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi.
> Anche altre parti della societa rimarranno(Gandini per esempio). Comunque probabilmente saranno affiancati da uomini di fiducia di Mr. Bee.*



Cannavaro Team Manager secondo me, e Dana da qualche parte lo infileranno


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

*Alciato:"Le elezioni hanno avuto un peso, come la trattativa Ancelotti. In quei momenti si dicono cose vere e cose non vere. Il discorso Mr Bee era già avviato in modo molto netto. La firma è un pro forma che arriverà nel giro di 8 settimane. Berlusconi terrà, per ora, il 52% del Milan. Berlusconi aveva parlato subito della valutazione di 1 miliardo del Milan. A livello dirigenziale resteranno Galliani, Barbara e Gandini. A loro verranno affiancati uomini di Mr Bee. Tra un anno, un anno e mezzo Mr Bee acquisterà la maggioranza. Nel tempo, la volontà di Mr Bee è quella di acquistare proprio la maggioranza. Prima il Milan verrà quotato in una borsa asiatica. Dopo la quotazione, gli equilibri (di quote) muteranno. Berlusconi quasi sicuramente resterà Presidente anche dopo che Mr Bee acquisirà la maggioranza. Il calciomercato? Quando intervistammo Mr Bee dopo il suo primo arrivo in Italia fece capire, indirettamente, che avrebbe messo 100 milioni per il mercato. Ora, non possiamo dire che saranno proprio 100 che sono tanti. Ma ha dichiarato di voler riportare il Milan a vincere in Italia e nel mondo. Ibrahimovic? Ad oggi è molto difficile. Ma il mercato cambia di minuto in minuto. Costa tanto. Attenzione anche a Nelio Lucas, che sarà l'advisor del mercato del Milan. Ma attenzione perchè alla Uefa non vedono molto positivamente i fondi come quello Doyen. Mr Bee domani doveva essere a Berlino per assistere alla finale di Champions ma sta ripartendo verso la Thailandia per chiudere alcune cose a livello burocratico".*


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere in che modo Bee abbia convinto quei due colossi bancari ad elargire denaro per il Milan, è un piccolo Berlusconi thailandese?



Ha prospettato loro una operazione finanziaria dalla quale puntare a drenare denaro. I termini di quella operazione sono ora cambiati con l'acquisto di una quota di minoranza, vedremo se avrà la medesima convenienza per loro. Alla peggio, faranno quota nel capitale e scommetteranno come tutti noi su una espansione del fatturato e degli utili nel medio periodo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Giugno 2015)

Sempre Alciato: Getta acqua su Ibra-Milan(ma dice che il discorso puo sempre cambiare) mentre per lui il fondo Doyen sara molto importante con Nelio Lucas.

A Platini il appoggio della Doyen non piace minimamente.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"Le elezioni hanno avuto un peso, come la trattativa Ancelotti. In quei momenti si dicono cose vere e cose non vere. Il discorso Mr Bee era già avviato in modo molto netto. La firma è un pro forma che arriverà nel giro di 8 settimane. Berlusconi terrà, per ora, il 52% del Milan. Berlusconi aveva parlato subito della valutazione di 1 miliardo del Milan. A livello dirigenziale resteranno Galliani, Barbara e Gandini. A loro verranno affiancati uomini di Mr Bee. Tra un anno, un anno e mezzo Mr Bee acquisterà la maggioranza. Nel tempo, la volontà di Mr Bee è quella di acquistare proprio la maggioranza. Prima il Milan verrà quotato in una borsa asiatica. Dopo la quotazione, gli equilibri (di quote) muteranno. Berlusconi quasi sicuramente resterà Presidente anche dopo che Mr Bee acquisirà la maggioranza. Il calciomercato? Quando intervistammo Mr Bee dopo il suo primo arrivo in Italia fece capire, indirettamente, che avrebbe messo 100 milioni per il mercato. Ora, non possiamo dire che saranno proprio 100 che sono tanti. Ma ha dichiarato di voler riportare il Milan a vincere in Italia e nel mondo. Ibrahimovic? Ad oggi è molto difficile. Ma il mercato cambia di minuto in minuto. Costa tanto. Attenzione anche a Nelio Lucas, che sarà l'advisor del mercato del Milan. Ma attenzione perchè alla Uefa non vedono molto positivamente i fondi come quello Doyen. Mr Bee domani doveva essere a Berlino per assistere alla finale di Champions ma sta ripartendo verso la Thailandia per chiudere alcune cose a livello burocratico".*




Mr Bee era atteso a Berlino ma ripartirà subito per la Thailandia.


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Giugno 2015)

Alciato su Twitter @AAlciato: AAA Cercasi Dama Cinese. Astenersi perditempo

E anche 

@AAlciato: Scusate, solo una domanda: ma Lee, la Dama Cinese e il presidente della Cina? #mammamia


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"Le elezioni hanno avuto un peso, come la trattativa Ancelotti. In quei momenti si dicono cose vere e cose non vere. Il discorso Mr Bee era già avviato in modo molto netto. La firma è un pro forma che arriverà nel giro di 8 settimane. Berlusconi terrà, per ora, il 52% del Milan. Berlusconi aveva parlato subito della valutazione di 1 miliardo del Milan. A livello dirigenziale resteranno Galliani, Barbara e Gandini. A loro verranno affiancati uomini di Mr Bee. Tra un anno, un anno e mezzo Mr Bee acquisterà la maggioranza. Nel tempo, la volontà di Mr Bee è quella di acquistare proprio la maggioranza. Prima il Milan verrà quotato in una borsa asiatica. Dopo la quotazione, gli equilibri (di quote) muteranno. Berlusconi quasi sicuramente resterà Presidente anche dopo che Mr Bee acquisirà la maggioranza. Il calciomercato? Quando intervistammo Mr Bee dopo il suo primo arrivo in Italia fece capire, indirettamente, che avrebbe messo 100 milioni per il mercato. Ora, non possiamo dire che saranno proprio 100 che sono tanti. Ma ha dichiarato di voler riportare il Milan a vincere in Italia e nel mondo. Ibrahimovic? Ad oggi è molto difficile. Ma il mercato cambia di minuto in minuto. Costa tanto. Attenzione anche a Nelio Lucas, che sarà l'advisor del mercato del Milan. Ma attenzione perchè alla Uefa non vedono molto positivamente i fondi come quello Doyen. Mr Bee domani doveva essere a Berlino per assistere alla finale di Champions ma sta ripartendo verso la Thailandia per chiudere alcune cose a livello burocratico".*



L'ultima parte dell'intervento mi da l'idea che per quest'anno non ci sarà da aspettarsi chissà che sul mercato... quanto meno in estate


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Giugno 2015)

c.v.d.
come avevo detto c'è sempre e solo stato bee
sapevo di lui e sapevo di Ancelotti
vedremo se si rivelerà vero anche tutti il resto...
galliani ci tocca sorbircelo per ancora 1/2 stagione poi adios


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> c.v.d.
> come avevo detto c'è sempre e solo stato bee
> sapevo di lui e sapevo di Ancelotti
> vedremo se si rivelerà vero anche tutti il resto...
> *galliani ci tocca sorbircelo per ancora 1/2 stagione poi adios*



bè è comunque un compromesso accettabile...


----------



## malbanese74 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In alto i calici gente!!! Stappate la boccia buona!!!



Ciao a tutti. Ebbene sì questo è un grande giorno per noi tutti. Un momento storico e decisivo per il nostro futuro dopo due anni, ma direi anche 8 anni (dopo la finale di Yokohama), escluso lo scudo 2010/2011, di grandi sofferenze e umiliazioni sportive. In ogni caso, mi sento di fare alcune considerazioni. 1) Le otto settimane sono da considerarsi un tempo massimo per concludere una serie di operazioni delicate in un affare complesso come questo, quindi no panic. 2) Il consorzio che sta dietro Mr. Bee vorrà uno o più uomini di fiducia nel CDA e questo è un aspetto da non sottovalutare, significa che cravatta gialla dovrà stare molto attento a quello che fa e a come spende i soldi (boiate del tipo Matri non credo si verificheranno più), quindi è confermato ma non più, come si diceva, "plenipotenziario". 3) Come ho già scritto in altri post il perno a cui ruota tutto è Marina, presidente di Finivest, cioè colei che ha i cordoni della borsa, quindi il Berlusca, nel giro di qualche anno, cederà tutto il pacchetto e non è detto che non arrivino altri soci ricchi se saranno bravi nel marketing asiatico. 4) In questo periodo di "reggenza", si avrà modo di verificare le reali intenzioni del consorzio, controllando anche io movimenti finanziari (per evitare di finire in braghe di tela). 5) Non aspettiamoci, fin da subito, un mercato scintillante, ma forse uno o due colpi grossi e vari giocatori di contorno funzionali al gioco del nuovo allenatore; il passaggio sarà graduale, ma già l'idea che ci sarà un progetto sportivo, dopo anni di navigazione a vista, è la migliore prospettiva per il futuro (si veda quello che ha fatto la Juve). Ovviamente sarei felicissimo di essere smentito sul mercato. Quindi forza e coraggio e poi con Miha spero che venga riconfermato Bonera...solo per portare l'acqua a Ibra.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Arriveranno giocatori buoni, ma non troppo dispendiosi...
Magari tipo Kolarov, Bertolacci...giovani o giocatori in rotta con i propri club.
La punta di diamante sarà Ibra.
L'obiettivo sarà di arrivare in champions il primo anno e poi dall'anno successivo si puntellerà la squadra con un altro paio di top player
Attenzione a Doyen, speriamo in Kondogbia


----------



## sabato (5 Giugno 2015)

Ma quale cordata, 
dietro c'è il SUPER MAGNATE ARABO
innamorato del Milan!!!

Ditemi voi, chi al mondo spende mezzo miliardo di euro per non comandare da subito?


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il primo passo verso la libertà


----------



## PaulPauls (5 Giugno 2015)

Ho finito le lacrime!!!


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"Le elezioni hanno avuto un peso, come la trattativa Ancelotti. In quei momenti si dicono cose vere e cose non vere. Il discorso Mr Bee era già avviato in modo molto netto. La firma è un pro forma che arriverà nel giro di 8 settimane. Berlusconi terrà, per ora, il 52% del Milan. Berlusconi aveva parlato subito della valutazione di 1 miliardo del Milan. A livello dirigenziale resteranno Galliani, Barbara e Gandini. A loro verranno affiancati uomini di Mr Bee. Tra un anno, un anno e mezzo Mr Bee acquisterà la maggioranza. Nel tempo, la volontà di Mr Bee è quella di acquistare proprio la maggioranza. Prima il Milan verrà quotato in una borsa asiatica. Dopo la quotazione, gli equilibri (di quote) muteranno. Berlusconi quasi sicuramente resterà Presidente anche dopo che Mr Bee acquisirà la maggioranza. Il calciomercato? Quando intervistammo Mr Bee dopo il suo primo arrivo in Italia fece capire, indirettamente, che avrebbe messo 100 milioni per il mercato. Ora, non possiamo dire che saranno proprio 100 che sono tanti. Ma ha dichiarato di voler riportare il Milan a vincere in Italia e nel mondo. Ibrahimovic? Ad oggi è molto difficile. Ma il mercato cambia di minuto in minuto. Costa tanto. Attenzione anche a Nelio Lucas, che sarà l'advisor del mercato del Milan. Ma attenzione perchè alla Uefa non vedono molto positivamente i fondi come quello Doyen. Mr Bee domani doveva essere a Berlino per assistere alla finale di Champions ma sta ripartendo verso la Thailandia per chiudere alcune cose a livello burocratico".*




.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2015)

Benissimo. Oggi due ottime notizie, FPF che ci viene incontro e Mr.Bee che prende quasi la metà del Milan.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Berlusconi : tra otto settimane la giornata storica di firma del contratto. La mia famiglia deve sempre mantenere la maggioranza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi : *La mia famiglia deve sempre mantenere la maggioranza*



Ho sentito, ma era molto titubante nel dirlo... quasi imbarazzato, assolutamente non convinto.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi : tra otto settimane la giornata storica di firma del contratto. La mia famiglia deve sempre mantenere la maggioranza



parole che ora come ora valgono meno di zero...


----------



## Schism75 (5 Giugno 2015)

Comunque stavolta bisogna fare i complimenti a Berlusconi per come ha condotto l'affare. Ha ottenuto esattamente quello che voleva lui. Ccezionale


----------



## chicagousait (5 Giugno 2015)

Ho di nuovo speranza nel Milan


----------



## Alex (5 Giugno 2015)

si spera potremo tornare a breve il vero Milan


----------



## Lo Gnu (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"Le elezioni hanno avuto un peso, come la trattativa Ancelotti. In quei momenti si dicono cose vere e cose non vere. Il discorso Mr Bee era già avviato in modo molto netto. La firma è un pro forma che arriverà nel giro di 8 settimane. Berlusconi terrà, per ora, il 52% del Milan. Berlusconi aveva parlato subito della valutazione di 1 miliardo del Milan. A livello dirigenziale resteranno Galliani, Barbara e Gandini. A loro verranno affiancati uomini di Mr Bee. Tra un anno, un anno e mezzo Mr Bee acquisterà la maggioranza. Nel tempo, la volontà di Mr Bee è quella di acquistare proprio la maggioranza. Prima il Milan verrà quotato in una borsa asiatica. Dopo la quotazione, gli equilibri (di quote) muteranno. Berlusconi quasi sicuramente resterà Presidente anche dopo che Mr Bee acquisirà la maggioranza. Il calciomercato? Quando intervistammo Mr Bee dopo il suo primo arrivo in Italia fece capire, indirettamente, che avrebbe messo 100 milioni per il mercato. Ora, non possiamo dire che saranno proprio 100 che sono tanti. Ma ha dichiarato di voler riportare il Milan a vincere in Italia e nel mondo. Ibrahimovic? Ad oggi è molto difficile. Ma il mercato cambia di minuto in minuto. Costa tanto. Attenzione anche a Nelio Lucas, che sarà l'advisor del mercato del Milan. Ma attenzione perchè alla Uefa non vedono molto positivamente i fondi come quello Doyen. Mr Bee domani doveva essere a Berlino per assistere alla finale di Champions ma sta ripartendo verso la Thailandia per chiudere alcune cose a livello burocratico".*



Finalmenteeeeeeeeee!!!!!! Liberiiiii!!!!!!

Certo che B. proprio non vuole accennare al fatto di mollare la maggioranza davanti alle telecamere eh? E' più forte di lui


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"Le elezioni hanno avuto un peso, come la trattativa Ancelotti. In quei momenti si dicono cose vere e cose non vere. Il discorso Mr Bee era già avviato in modo molto netto. La firma è un pro forma che arriverà nel giro di 8 settimane. Berlusconi terrà, per ora, il 52% del Milan. Berlusconi aveva parlato subito della valutazione di 1 miliardo del Milan. A livello dirigenziale resteranno Galliani, Barbara e Gandini. A loro verranno affiancati uomini di Mr Bee. Tra un anno, un anno e mezzo Mr Bee acquisterà la maggioranza. Nel tempo, la volontà di Mr Bee è quella di acquistare proprio la maggioranza. Prima il Milan verrà quotato in una borsa asiatica. Dopo la quotazione, gli equilibri (di quote) muteranno. Berlusconi quasi sicuramente resterà Presidente anche dopo che Mr Bee acquisirà la maggioranza. Il calciomercato? Quando intervistammo Mr Bee dopo il suo primo arrivo in Italia fece capire, indirettamente, che avrebbe messo 100 milioni per il mercato. Ora, non possiamo dire che saranno proprio 100 che sono tanti. Ma ha dichiarato di voler riportare il Milan a vincere in Italia e nel mondo. Ibrahimovic? Ad oggi è molto difficile. Ma il mercato cambia di minuto in minuto. Costa tanto. Attenzione anche a Nelio Lucas, che sarà l'advisor del mercato del Milan. Ma attenzione perchè alla Uefa non vedono molto positivamente i fondi come quello Doyen. Mr Bee domani doveva essere a Berlino per assistere alla finale di Champions ma sta ripartendo verso la Thailandia per chiudere alcune cose a livello burocratico".*




.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"Le elezioni hanno avuto un peso, come la trattativa Ancelotti. In quei momenti si dicono cose vere e cose non vere. Il discorso Mr Bee era già avviato in modo molto netto. La firma è un pro forma che arriverà nel giro di 8 settimane. Berlusconi terrà, per ora, il 52% del Milan. Berlusconi aveva parlato subito della valutazione di 1 miliardo del Milan. A livello dirigenziale resteranno Galliani, Barbara e Gandini. A loro verranno affiancati uomini di Mr Bee. Tra un anno, un anno e mezzo Mr Bee acquisterà la maggioranza. Nel tempo, la volontà di Mr Bee è quella di acquistare proprio la maggioranza. Prima il Milan verrà quotato in una borsa asiatica. Dopo la quotazione, gli equilibri (di quote) muteranno. Berlusconi quasi sicuramente resterà Presidente anche dopo che Mr Bee acquisirà la maggioranza. Il calciomercato? Quando intervistammo Mr Bee dopo il suo primo arrivo in Italia fece capire, indirettamente, che avrebbe messo 100 milioni per il mercato. Ora, non possiamo dire che saranno proprio 100 che sono tanti. Ma ha dichiarato di voler riportare il Milan a vincere in Italia e nel mondo. Ibrahimovic? Ad oggi è molto difficile. Ma il mercato cambia di minuto in minuto. Costa tanto. Attenzione anche a Nelio Lucas, che sarà l'advisor del mercato del Milan. Ma attenzione perchè alla Uefa non vedono molto positivamente i fondi come quello Doyen. Mr Bee domani doveva essere a Berlino per assistere alla finale di Champions ma sta ripartendo verso la Thailandia per chiudere alcune cose a livello burocratico".*



sono contentissima, aspettavo questa giornata da anni. 
ero pessimista fino all'ultimo, ma ora si può finalmente festeggiare questa liberazione.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Giugno 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Soluzione perfetta, anche perchè in questo modo saremmo tutelati nel caso Bee si dimostrasse un ciarlatano. 3 anni di test dove la squadra dovrà per forza essere valorizzata. Quindi ottimo ragazzi. C'è stata la svolta. Aspettiamo l'ufficialità!



Stesso mio pensiero.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Stesso mio pensiero.



Pensavo già ai piagnistei di Suma e invece fa tutto il brillante dicendo agli altri di star tranquilli che stiamo tornando che hanno paura


----------



## robs91 (5 Giugno 2015)

C'è un'intervista di Bee su Repubblica se vi interessa...


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

*Le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan* -) http://www.milanworld.net/le-prime-...roprietario-del-milan-vt28790.html#post712350


----------



## Black (5 Giugno 2015)

ho appreso solo poco fa la notizia..... ma siamo sicuri che non ci siano soprese questa volta? a prescindere da come sarà il mercato, ed il futuro, non posso che essere felice di questo. Tanto peggio degli ultimi anni non può certo andare. Da quel che ho capito adesso si prende il 48%, ma poi andrà a salire. Molto bene.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan* -) http://www.milanworld.net/le-prime-...roprietario-del-milan-vt28790.html#post712350





.


----------



## O Animal (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 48% del Milan in cambio di 480 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...



Finché non vedo nero su bianco non credo a nulla... 480 milioni per una minoranza di un club in fallimento in Italia è fantascienza pura... Con quei soldi si può comprare ben altro e ben più redditizio... Cinesi e Arabi fanno tutto fuorché buttare via soldi... I Cinesi in particolare non avendo nessun Dio hanno eletto a loro Dio il soldo...

Non capisco veramente il senso dell'operazione da lato degli acquirenti a meno di patti parasocietari blindatissimi... Altrimenti (come sottende Bellinazzo) mi tocca immaginare che sia un mega bluff di gente che sta lavorando a debito sperando chissà quale operazione finanziaria che rischierà di mandarci veramente in fallimento...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Pensavo già ai piagnistei di Suma e invece fa tutto il brillante dicendo agli altri di star tranquilli che stiamo tornando che hanno paura



Va bè Suma...


----------



## franck3211 (6 Giugno 2015)

ancora non ci credooo. Sicuri che abbiamo venduto e non ci saranno stravolgimenti?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta! Mr Bee ha acquistato il 48% del Milan in cambio di 480 milioni di euro. La maggioranza del club resta nelle mani di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> 
> Mr Bee punta alla maggioranza in 24 mesi. L'ufficialità arriverà il 9 Giugno
> ...



Non e' proprio il compratore che avrei voluto per il Milan, viste le sue non illimitate risorse personali. Ma considerata la cifra richiesta da Berlusconi che avrebbe continuato a fare da deterrente alla vendita per chiunque e considerato non meno lo stato di degrado societario e sportivo in cui versiamo, finisco per essere alla fine contento anche per l'ingresso in società di questo Mr.Bee. Non sarà quel magnate tanto agognato ma di sicuro porta entusiasmo e quella voglia di tornare a sognare che manca da troppo tempo. 
Un altro anno e piu' di depressione sportiva non era veramnete piu' tollerabile. 
Ora spero che cerimonie e belle parole lascino subito spazio ai fatti. 
Bisogna fare un grande mercato, bisogna farlo per i tifosi e per dare il segnale che si vuol tornare a competere. O almeno a provarci seriamente.

Benvenuto Bee. facci, fateci tornare a vedere il Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2015)

*Suma scatenato: gli Stati non possono essere coinvolti direttamente, e allora ecco Mr Bee. In due anni ci sarà tutto il tempo per verificare se Bee prova vero amore per il Milan. La sua continuità e disponibilità a far grande il Milan. Silvio aveva detto di non amare i personaggi che si fanno pubblicità ma Bee non si è impermalosito come Peter Lim ed ha proseguito la trattativa. Quindi nuovo aplomb. Fari spenti, vertici nella note, niente codazzi di giornalisti. Bee ha fatto seriamente la due diligence, studi legali, appoggi dalle banche, tutto assolutamente serio. Non per questo Silvio e Marina lo hanno tenuto sempre in grande considerazione. L'Inter è dovuta ripartire solo da Thohir, il Milan invece ripartirà da Silvio e Bee. Sarà una miscela. Adesso cambia tutto. Niente più parametri zero, sogni proibiti, vorrei ma non posso. La notizia epocale è che il Milan può sedersi al tavolo e può acquistare. L'esperienza del Milan, la freschezza della Doyen, la volontà di rilanciare il Milan. Non più con la carica e l'entusiasmo ma con i soldi. Il problema adesso non è più sperare che De Jong abbassi le pretese economiche o che Pazzini non vada al Bologna, ovviamente con tutto il rispetto per due grandi professionisti, ma il nuovo giorno è fatto di nuovi orizzonti e nuove prospettive. Ci eravamo permessi di dirlo il 3 Maggio, durante Napoli-Milan in una telecronaca "faziosa" Sky poi beccata dai tifosi juventini: oggi ridete voi, domani... Veniamo a Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Il suo non sarebbe un ritorno. Ma un nuovo inizio. Il Milan "da solo" fu costretto a cederlo. Un boccone amaro. L'inizio di un ciclo minore. Oggi invece il Milan è "con" l'investitore e potersi permettere quello che tre anni fa non si poteva permettere, potrebbe essere un segnale forte e chiaro. La realtà fino a giovedì, verificata con strettissimi amici di Ibra era la seguente: è veramente dura che venga al Milan, ma la sensazione che lasci Parigi c'è. Oggi, invece, il giorno dopo il 5 Giugno di Arcore, è tutto da verificare. Oggi non bisogna più pazientare, attendere, scrutare. Da oggi decide il Milan.*


----------



## mandraghe (6 Giugno 2015)

In rete circolano già squallidi giochi di parole del tipo "da oggi sarete beelanisti"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In rete circolano già squallidi giochi di parole del tipo "da oggi sarete beelanisti"



Segno che la gente inizia ad avere paura. Scherzassero pure finché possono. Poi gli faremo passare la voglia.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma scatenato: gli Stati non possono essere coinvolti direttamente, e allora ecco Mr Bee. In due anni ci sarà tutto il tempo per verificare se Bee prova vero amore per il Milan. La sua continuità e disponibilità a far grande il Milan. Silvio aveva detto di non amare i personaggi che si fanno pubblicità ma Bee non si è impermalosito come Peter Lim ed ha proseguito la trattativa. Quindi nuovo aplomb. Fari spenti, vertici nella note, niente codazzi di giornalisti. Bee ha fatto seriamente la due diligence, studi legali, appoggi dalle banche, tutto assolutamente serio. Non per questo Silvio e Marina lo hanno tenuto sempre in grande considerazione. L'Inter è dovuta ripartire solo da Thohir, il Milan invece ripartirà da Silvio e Bee. Sarà una miscela. Adesso cambia tutto. Niente più parametri zero, sogni proibiti, vorrei ma non posso. La notizia epocale è che il Milan può sedersi al tavolo e può acquistare. L'esperienza del Milan, la freschezza della Doyen, la volontà di rilanciare il Milan. Non più con la carica e l'entusiasmo ma con i soldi. Il problema adesso non è più sperare che De Jong abbassi le pretese economiche o che Pazzini non vada al Bologna, ovviamente con tutto il rispetto per due grandi professionisti, ma il nuovo giorno è fatto di nuovi orizzonti e nuove prospettive. Ci eravamo permessi di dirlo il 3 Maggio, durante Napoli-Milan in una telecronaca "faziosa" Sky poi beccata dai tifosi juventini: oggi ridete voi, domani... Veniamo a Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Il suo non sarebbe un ritorno. Ma un nuovo inizio. Il Milan "da solo" fu costretto a cederlo. Un boccone amaro. L'inizio di un ciclo minore. Oggi invece il Milan è "con" l'investitore e potersi permettere quello che tre anni fa non si poteva permettere, potrebbe essere un segnale forte e chiaro. La realtà fino a giovedì, verificata con strettissimi amici di Ibra era la seguente: è veramente dura che venga al Milan, ma la sensazione che lasci Parigi c'è. Oggi, invece, il giorno dopo il 5 Giugno di Arcore, è tutto da verificare. Oggi non bisogna più pazientare, attendere, scrutare. Da oggi decide il Milan.*




Ma se fino a ieri non faceva altro che sputare addosso a Bee. Ma dai.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!! E andiamo! Questa è La Notizia! Incredibile, ci avevo perso le speranze. Forse si tornerà a guardare calcio....Benvenuto Mr.Bee


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In rete circolano già squallidi giochi di parole del tipo "da oggi sarete beelanisti"



Non fanno che aumentare la mia goduria.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Il topic dell'anno


----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma scatenato: gli Stati non possono essere coinvolti direttamente, e allora ecco Mr Bee. In due anni ci sarà tutto il tempo per verificare se Bee prova vero amore per il Milan. La sua continuità e disponibilità a far grande il Milan. Silvio aveva detto di non amare i personaggi che si fanno pubblicità ma Bee non si è impermalosito come Peter Lim ed ha proseguito la trattativa. Quindi nuovo aplomb. Fari spenti, vertici nella note, niente codazzi di giornalisti. Bee ha fatto seriamente la due diligence, studi legali, appoggi dalle banche, tutto assolutamente serio. Non per questo Silvio e Marina lo hanno tenuto sempre in grande considerazione. L'Inter è dovuta ripartire solo da Thohir, il Milan invece ripartirà da Silvio e Bee. Sarà una miscela. Adesso cambia tutto. Niente più parametri zero, sogni proibiti, vorrei ma non posso. La notizia epocale è che il Milan può sedersi al tavolo e può acquistare. L'esperienza del Milan, la freschezza della Doyen, la volontà di rilanciare il Milan. Non più con la carica e l'entusiasmo ma con i soldi. Il problema adesso non è più sperare che De Jong abbassi le pretese economiche o che Pazzini non vada al Bologna, ovviamente con tutto il rispetto per due grandi professionisti, ma il nuovo giorno è fatto di nuovi orizzonti e nuove prospettive. Ci eravamo permessi di dirlo il 3 Maggio, durante Napoli-Milan in una telecronaca "faziosa" Sky poi beccata dai tifosi juventini: oggi ridete voi, domani... Veniamo a Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Il suo non sarebbe un ritorno. Ma un nuovo inizio. Il Milan "da solo" fu costretto a cederlo. Un boccone amaro. L'inizio di un ciclo minore. Oggi invece il Milan è "con" l'investitore e potersi permettere quello che tre anni fa non si poteva permettere, potrebbe essere un segnale forte e chiaro. La realtà fino a giovedì, verificata con strettissimi amici di Ibra era la seguente: è veramente dura che venga al Milan, ma la sensazione che lasci Parigi c'è. Oggi, invece, il giorno dopo il 5 Giugno di Arcore, è tutto da verificare. Oggi non bisogna più pazientare, attendere, scrutare. Da oggi decide il Milan.*



queste mi sembrano le dichiarazioni di un narratore fuori campo durante un mio più recondito sogno, e finchè non vedo tramutare in realtà (quindi infatti) queste cose... non ci voglio credere, troppe delusioni e troppi bocconi amari ho e abbiamo preso


----------



## alcyppa (6 Giugno 2015)

Ottimo, io chiedo solo la liberazione dal nano e serietà.

Stiamo a vedere che succede, intanto mi godo il momento.


----------



## bmb (6 Giugno 2015)

DI quei 470 milioni spero ne vengano utilizzati almeno un terzo nelle prossime settimane.


----------



## Doctore (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma se fino a ieri non faceva altro che sputare addosso a Bee. Ma dai.



il suo padrone ha detto che è affidabile


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta (cartacea) Nell’atto di cessione definitivo che Berlusconi e Mr. Bee firmeranno nelle prossime settimane, sarà presente un diritto di ricompra (“put and call”) in favore di Fininvest a una cifra da stabilire in seguito. *


----------

